# Can we get a section for the Opie and Anthony community refugees?



## Single Action Army (Jan 10, 2020)

Here's a few excerpts from the email I sent to Null explaining our situation from the now-defunct Opie and Anthony subreddit. This was a few months ago. I received no response so I'm not sure if that means this request was denied or he just didn't see my email:


--- I doubt you've heard, but r/opieandanthony has been fully purged from Reddit. Despite our best efforts, they've finally scattered us to the point where regrouping is nearly impossible. In fact, they've changed their entire site-wide policy on "B U L L Y I N G" in reaction to our shenanigans: 





There was no copyrighted material posted (nor any targeted harassment of users). This was Reddit panicking in reaction to hundreds of false DMCAs filed by fat cow-faced shithead Joe Cumia whenever we would photoshop his head onto bovines or hotdogs. I recall you mentioning on stream that the very same fat faggot tried to get his Farms page removed for the same reason. He is completely powerless and in the wrong, but cancel culture supercedes logic.

I'm here to make a humble request of you. As fellow autistic champions of free speech and not wanting to let some bumbling "white" trash boomer win, nearly 3,000 spergs would love it if you could make an Opie and Anthony subdirectory on the Farms, like how you have a whole section dedicated to DSP or Brianna Wu. You'd receive a nice glut of new members, many of which are fat boomers themselves and have lots of disposable income to donate. All the dumb gag videos posted on the old sub got lots of guys digging deep to toss the creators a few bucks. I'd make sure to spread the word for the guys to donate generously.

I hope you read this. The decision is yours, and if you don't take us largely adult male refugees in, then at least you're smarter than the EU. But thanks for all you do in keeping the Farms alive. Look forward to hearing from you. ---

*TL;DR*

A few thousand spergs on reddit enjoyed making fun of Opie, Anthony, and the fringe retards related to their world. Those retards fought back and Reddit caved. I wish there would be somewhere for us to corral again that isn't just one single post like the Joe Cumia page.

Do it to spite reddit, pls.


----------



## Null (Jan 10, 2020)

I can't just preemptively open a forum. If these people want to move to Kiwi Farms, I need at least a small seedling of users who can explain to me what they want to post about.


----------



## Distant Stare (Jan 10, 2020)

reddit fags get out

edit: Awooooooooooooooooo


----------



## PREACHERGOKU (Jan 10, 2020)

I would like to see an o&a section, that spergy universe is filled with exceptional people who's fuck ups being catalogued would be great.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Jan 10, 2020)

Show some samples of the kind of material you guys posted. If it’s just “He’s fat“ we already have a user here who does that.

If this just becomes a haven for members of your subreddit with no other context and it attracts a bunch of opposition that’s going to annoy a lot of people pretty fast. In all honesty I’m going to vote no and I’ve probably only listened to a handful of segments from their show.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Jan 10, 2020)

This is already a reddit, just post your reddit stuff here and make sure to @Null


----------



## kiwifarmsfan (Jan 10, 2020)

go to voat or 8chan. this place stinks


----------



## Single Action Army (Jan 10, 2020)

Null said:


> I can't just preemptively open a forum. If these people want to move to Kiwi Farms, I need at least a small seedling of users who can explain to me what they want to post about.



Thanks for responding. I'll try to make a gay little dossier.


----------



## edboy (Jan 10, 2020)

I've read stories of the shit that went on in the several O&A subreddits and while I find the antics amusing, I don't think it would be a good choice for this site. I don't think all of the frequenters of the former subreddits are terrible people, but It's probably gonna be another Weeb Wars where there's a lot of spergs shitting up the site a bit more.

On top of that, there's probably a bit of risk from the boomers who don't know the rules here and may think that this site is dedicated to harassment.


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Jan 10, 2020)

I was a Howard Stern listener myself, but there's a lot of fun to be with the OnA community. The contributors and some of the superfans definitely fall into Cow territory.

So I'd definitely support the creation of a board, with that said there would need to be some lax moderation to keep the spergery in check.

If anyone needs some basic info on it Porsalin's documentaries are fascinating. I also like Beige Frequency's video on the Patrice O'Neal scam documentary.


----------



## Marche (Jan 10, 2020)

kiwifarmsfan said:


> go to voat or 8chan. this place stinks


Does 8cum let you create boards yet? last I saw of them they did not even have /pol/


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Jan 10, 2020)

Couldn't everyone just use the Joe Cumia thread that's already made?



edboy said:


> but It's probably gonna be another Weeb Wars where there's a lot of spergs shitting up the site a bit more.



Literally the first thing to come to mind.


----------



## Memento Malum (Jan 10, 2020)

I don't see why these people need a subforum to themselves. Just join and post their content in the relevant threads, or if the thread doesn't exist, make the thread. 

All the subforums (and threads, really) on this site are about the individual/group being talked about, not those doing the talking.


----------



## kiwifarmsfan (Jan 10, 2020)

Marche said:


> Does 8cum let you create boards yet? last I saw of them they did not even have /pol/








						/oanda/ - OpieandAnthony
					






					8kun.top


----------



## Twinkie (Jan 10, 2020)

The O&A subreddits were hilarious. I'm not sure that it would be weeb wars 2.0; I don't really get that sense personally. That said, I don't know how many of them actually want to come here, OP is just one man. For all we know the Joe Cumia thread would be enough space for them.


----------



## DragoonSierra (Jan 10, 2020)

edboy said:


> I've read stories of the shit that went on in the several O&A subreddits and while I find the antics amusing, I don't think it would be a good choice for this site. I don't think all of the frequenters of the former subreddits are terrible people, but It's probably gonna be another Weeb Wars where there's a lot of spergs shitting up the site a bit more.


Isnt Weeb Wars largely contained to Weeb Wars?



Cardenio said:


> I was a Howard Stern listener myself, but there's a lot of fun to be with the OnA community. The contributors and some of the superfans definitely fall into Cow territory.
> 
> So I'd definitely support the creation of a board, with that said there would need to be some lax moderation to keep the spergery in check.
> 
> If anyone needs some basic info on it Porsalin's documentaries are fascinating. I also like Beige Frequency's video on the Patrice O'Neal scam documentary.


I would say it would only need its own board if there are quite a few cows that surround O&A. Maybe 10+ cause thats kinda how many started the Weeb Wars forum.


----------



## Null (Jan 10, 2020)

It's not about how many people they talk about. In 2014/2015 I had trouble deciding when we needed a new board, but it came down to the size and isolation of the audience, not the size of the scope. That's why Internet Famous makes sense as a board. The people there are mostly following e-celebs that may not be outright lolcows. It has a culture to it not present elsewhere.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 10, 2020)

According to watp, opie sucks hard


----------



## Arctic Fox (Jan 10, 2020)

Mass immigration never has good results. KF accepting several thousand redditors would be like Arizona accepting several million Californians.

The /pol/tards are bad enough.


----------



## Null (Jan 10, 2020)

Arctic Fox said:


> Mass immigration never has good results


Joined: Jun 8, 2019

I remember when this was a site about Christian Weston Chandler and people got mad about the Lolcow board.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 10, 2020)

Maybe start an o&a community thread in internet famous and see if it blossoms to a subforum


----------



## TaimuRadiu (Jan 10, 2020)

We already have two threads dedicated to the cumias here


----------



## The Real SVP (Jan 10, 2020)

Make a thread in Community Watch, maybe a hangout thread in General Discussion, and see where things go. If  things go well those will naturally gather a community that outgrows their threads and warrants a new forum.
Alternatively they might consider setting up a Pleroma instance for themselves. IIRC Null offered to help people set those up on one of his streams.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Jan 10, 2020)

Redditors are pedophiles, animal fuckers and transsexuals, but I guess some of them are good people.


----------



## Slimy Time (Jan 10, 2020)

WeWuzFinns said:


> Redditors are pedophiles, animal fuckers and transsexuals, but I guess some of them are good people.


No redditor is good. Rest is factually accurate.


----------



## oddish (Jan 10, 2020)

You should probably do it. There's a huge community of O&E haters and their subredits keep crashing and burning over internal issues. They're pretty fun and mostly harmless.


----------



## An Ghost (Jan 10, 2020)

They might dig up a good sperg that spins off into a great thread. A big influx of talent finders could be a huge positive, plus the laughs from other people sending take downs. I doubt it’s related anymore but my first Chris-Chan experience was hearing about him on their radio show on air.


----------



## Barry Scott (Jan 10, 2020)

As a couple of others have said, wouldn't it be best to start this as a thread in Internet Famous and if it gets popular then maybe consider it for its own board?


----------



## RemoveKebab (Jan 10, 2020)

The O&A sub was great. I never posted but I read it religiously.

I hate reddit but that sub was not your typical reddit trash users. Most of the members were right of center so it isn't like you are going to have hundreds of troons flooding the board like SomethingAmbien.


----------



## Null (Jan 10, 2020)

Barry Scott said:


> As a couple of others have said, wouldn't it be best to start this as a thread in Internet Famous and if it gets popular then maybe consider it for its own board?


We do have threads on a few things related to already.






						Anthony Cumia
					

I asked @Clown Doll and @KatsuKitty beforehand about making this topic and it has gotten approval on the grounds that Anthony is a Z-list celebrity and who a lot of his content has not been covered by mainstream news outlets. It has been gaining a lot of traction on /cow/ already given how...




					kiwifarms.net
				








						Joseph Cumia / Brother Joe / SAMCRO Joe / The Big Apple Ranch Kid
					

Joseph Cumia is the most brilliantly stupid man I have ever come across on the internet.  His stupidity is this complex combination of unearned arrogance, bizarre obsessions and thinly disguised desperation.  If you try to predict his take on something, you find it's either a version 10 times...




					kiwifarms.net
				








						2019-06-15 - Joseph Cumia: Google DMCA
					

Joseph Cumia, unsatisfied by my response to his DMCA takedown complaint, filed another DMCA complaint to remove Google search results for some content he claims to own.  https://lumendatabase.org/notices/18733491 https://archive.fo/EEyjC  Copyright claim #1 KIND OF WORK: Unspecified DESCRIPTION...




					kiwifarms.net
				








						2019-06-15 - Joseph Cumia: "DMCA takedown request(s)"
					

Pursuant to 17 USC 512(c)(3)(A) and the DMCA act, this is a notification that: I, Joseph Cumia, am the copyright owner of content below that was taken without proper consent and posted to kiwi farms, by one of your subscribers, directly from my various social media accounts containing said...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Wendy Carter (Jan 10, 2020)

I absolutely don't see why you would even need a separate subforum just to post updates. That's like giving IcePoseidon his own subforum just because he has a subreddit and his own retarded cinematic universe, with many reoccurring and new characters and some new shit happening almost every day.

If the stuff you want to talk about is related to Anthony Cumia, then post it in his thread. It's been barely updated for a long while, so some content there would be nice. If it's a different person related to him, but they're outstanding enough to have their own thread, then make one and post updates in both threads.


----------



## L50LasPak (Jan 10, 2020)

People still listen to Opie & Anthony?


----------



## RemoveKebab (Jan 10, 2020)

One of my favorite things the subreddit did was whenever there was a terrorist attack somewhere in the world, the pests would flood twitter with troll posts using the name Antwan Kumiya and one of Ant's old pictures.

They fooled journalists on more than one occasion.


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Jan 10, 2020)

CatParty said:


> Maybe start an o&a community thread in internet famous and see if it blossoms to a subforum





The Real SVP said:


> Make a thread in Community Watch, maybe a hangout thread in General Discussion, and see where things go. If  things go well those will naturally gather a community that outgrows their threads and warrants a new forum.
> Alternatively they might consider setting up a Pleroma instance for themselves. IIRC Null offered to help people set those up on one of his streams.


These are a good idea imo, because it gives a chance to see how much activity it would bring to the site and after a period of time could be reassessed to see if it's board worthy.


----------



## Near (Jan 10, 2020)

Wendy_Carter said:


> I absolutely don't see why you would even need a separate subforum just to post updates. That's like giving IcePoseidon his own subforum just because he has a subreddit and his own exceptional cinematic universe, with many reoccurring and new characters and some new shit happening almost every day.
> 
> If the stuff you want to talk about is related to Anthony Cumia, then post it in his thread. It's been barely updated for a long while, so some content there would be nice. If it's a different person related to him, but they're outstanding enough to have their own thread, then make one and post updates in both threads.



Have to agree. Just inviting that community to post in the thread feels sufficient for now. And if it really proves itself to be the kind of expanded universe that requires its own board, there's no harm in doing it.

I'm not familiar with this community at all, but if it's in any way similar to a subreddit like Sam & Tolki, there's a fair chance the sub would just be a hive of incomprehensible seething. Maybe with a thread or two of useful information.


----------



## Unog (Jan 10, 2020)

oddish said:


> You should probably do it. There's a huge community of O&E haters and *their subredits keep crashing and burning over internal issues.* They're pretty fun and mostly harmless.



What kind of internal issues?


----------



## Autisimodo (Jan 10, 2020)

I'm all for opening up a Community Watch or Internet Famous thread or just have them post in the Cumia threads, just to test the waters first. 

Most of these supposed refugees are Redditors, I'd imagine if they had a subforum right from the get-go they'd only stick to lurking there. I mean if they're here to stay they might as well get used to the Kiwi Farms as a whole, but that's just me being hypothetical.


----------



## chainer (Jan 10, 2020)

I originally fled to KF due to GAF faggotry but I was also a member of the O&A subreddits and those got nuked.  I wouldn’t mind seeing something of this sort happen.  I miss the O&A shitposting, there were a few genuinely talented people among the spergs. 

I used to wear mommy’s shoes.


----------



## Takodachi (Jan 10, 2020)

I dont think OnA merit their own board. 
They arent even proper lolcows to begin with, and the one who could be considered a proper lolcow already has a threat about him.

Maybe start with a threat on internet famous or community watch and see how it turns out.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Jan 10, 2020)

*Oh Dara....*


----------



## A shitty ass clover (Jan 10, 2020)

Chat is gonna be a fun as shit if those redditors are getting in here


----------



## Revo (Jan 10, 2020)

A shitty ass clover said:


> Chat is gonna be a fun as shit if those redditors are getting in here


The chat has already a few  redditors.


----------



## Caesare (Jan 10, 2020)

Autisimodo said:


> or just have them post in the Cumia threads



Yeah, just post all your old O&A reddit stuff in one of the Cumia brothers' threads. That should be sufficient. While the O&A subreddit occasionally made a funny photoshop, they simply don't have enough material to warrant making even a third thread involving people from a radio show that's been dead for almost 5 years. 



Null said:


> We do have threads on a few things related to already



Seems like that is enough to document any antics coming out of the O&A crew. The problem with these reddit O&A people is, they want to be the ones annoying their targets online. They rarely have content, so they go out of their way to create it by harassing Anthony/Jimmy/Opie/Joe and anyone else who was involved with their show. For instance, to get a reaction out of Anthony when his mother died, they made dozens of fake Twitter accounts using her name and photos, and said horrendous shit about her. They also had people show up to Anthony's book signing to protest him. Whether or not you think these things are funny, they didn't happen naturally,

That's probably why they got kicked off of reddit. If a lolcow is enjoyable, then their behavior alone is enough to create funny content without any prodding from outside forces. As far as I can tell, Kiwi farms does just fine by simply documenting the cow's nonsense without getting involved themselves, whereas the O&A subreddit requires involvement.


----------



## Puck (Jan 10, 2020)

For anybody confused about the OnA subreddit situation porsalin made a good documentary about it






OnA boomers are definitely spergs but they tend to be entertaining ones at least
t. A former r/cumtown poster


----------



## Nigonidas (Jan 10, 2020)

Coleman Francis said:


> Yeah, just post all your old O&A reddit stuff in one of the Cumia brothers' threads. That should be sufficient. While the O&A subreddit occasionally made a funny photoshop, they simply don't have enough material to warrant making a third thread involving people from a radio show that's been dead for almost 5 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With that stuff in mind it sounds like all they're trying to do is setup a castle where their autistic illuminati can organize things like this. Active irl involvement is discouraged.


----------



## Caesare (Jan 10, 2020)

Nigonidas said:


> With that stuff in mind it sounds like all they're trying to do is setup a castle where their autistic illuminati can organize things like this. pozloading my neghole is discouraged.



That's exactly what it is. They got run off of reddit for harassing people in real life, and rather than quitting like sensible people or maybe idk, starting their own forum where they could do whatever they wanted, they're trying to come here so they can keep their little club together on Null's bandwidth.



Near said:


> the sub would just be a hive of incomprehensible seething



For someone who's not familiar with this particular community you sure picked an excellent way to describe the O&A subreddit. Your other line about how the Sam&Tolki subreddit might have 1 or 2 good threads surrounded by garbage also applies to the O&A sub.


----------



## Mister Qwerty (Jan 10, 2020)

Single Action Army said:


> Thanks for responding. I'll try to make a gay little dossier.


Is there a reason why these guys didn't move to Wackbag? The O&A fans had a reputation for being the worst fanbase around. Stand-up comedians didn't want to perform in front of them because they were terrified of them . Half of the fans of the Ron & Fez show were O&A fans and look what they did to Fez Whatley.


----------



## CptnSnshn (Jan 10, 2020)

This is a fucking retarded idea, let's do it.


----------



## bigasscigar (Jan 10, 2020)

I support this, there's so much bullshit still surrounding the OnA sphere where it can still be entertaining
Also, Brother Joe sock account when?


----------



## Franjevina (Jan 10, 2020)

Refugees fuck off .


----------



## Caesare (Jan 10, 2020)

@Single Action Army said:


> You'd receive a nice glut of new members, many of which are fat boomers themselves and have lots of disposable income to donate.



You would think these rich, fat boomers had enough disposable income to start their own forum.



> He is completely powerless



"He's completely powerless but pretty please give us an entire subforum on your webpage because the big fat powerless jerk got us kicked off plebbit."


----------



## Angry Shoes (Jan 10, 2020)

First, let me preface this by saying that I miss the O&A subreddit. It was one of the few places on reddit what wasn't gay as fuck and Reddit is a significantly shittier place without it.

However, that sub and Kiwi Farms are VERY different culturally. They actively fucked with people associated with the show and constantly wished for bad things to happen to them. Some examples were calling venues Joe Cumia was going to perform at to get his gigs cancelled, review-bombing Patrick Tomlinson's books with one-star reviews calling him a pedo, and successfully reporting Anthony Cumia's Twitter account(s) to get them banned. I'm not pearl-clutching here, I watched all this go down and it was really funny. But I think the amount of faggotry and A-Logging it would bring onto the forum would be a drastic change from the current overall culture of the board.

Also yes, I know. I've only been here for less than a year. But trust me when I say that they're a different breed of autist than we have here.

I think it would be a better idea for them to scrape their laundry tokens together and host their own site through 1776. That way they can have a place to meet completely detached from KF that won't get nuked from orbit at the first sight of a DMCA.


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Jan 10, 2020)

I am pretty deep into the O&A universe but I am going to NO to them getting an entire board. 

The issue is there not that active as lol cows and pretty much all keep there heads down. There have an amazing history but nothing to really add now and the board would be nostalgia fags posting “remember when you could hear OP play candy crush during that interview?”

OP and Stuttering John should get threads as there both active cows (especially John) but there universe is pretty much dead and broken.


----------



## Caesare (Jan 10, 2020)

Angry Shoes said:


> However, that sub and Kiwi Farms we VERY different culturally. They actively fucked with people associated with the show and constantly wished for bad things to happen to them. Some examples were calling venues Joe Cumia was going to perform at to get his gigs cancelled, review-bombing Patrick Tomlinson books with one-star reviews calling him a pedo, and successfully reporting Anthony Cumia's Twitter account(s) to get them banned. I'm not pearl-clutching here, I watched all this go down and it was really funny. But I think the amount of we.enery and A-Logging it would bring onto the forum would be a drastic change from the current overall culture of the board.



Exactly this. They wouldn't fit in here. Their idea of funny is petty, highly active involvement in causing this small group of radio people grief who they've never met and who gave them 20 years of a radio show that they're supposed to be "fans" of.

They're very bitter and they don't mix well with others.

@Single Action Army said:


> nearly 3,000 spergs would love it if you could make an Opie and Anthony subdirectory on the Farms



More like 3 dozen spergs. The O&A subreddit was the same group of posters all day every day. They might have had 3000 people following that subreddit but that's 3000 people who signed up over 10 years. You said yall are rich boomers, I think you should take this person's advice below and stop begging for free shit like BoBo.



Angry Shoes said:


> I think it would be a better idea for them to scrape their laundry tokens together and host their own site through 1776. That way they can have a place to meet completely detached from KF that won't get nuked from orbit at the first sight of a DMCA.


----------



## Twinkie (Jan 10, 2020)

I remember on the O&A subreddit there weren't _that _many people failtrolling and shit relative to their numbers, but a) the ones who did it were allowed to and they were prolific and b) the rest were allowed to cheer them on.

I figured that if op emailed null months ago, and still cares about this now, then he must know enough about kiwi farms to understand that isn't what we do here so he wouldn't be looking to bring the spergs? Naive I guess.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Jan 10, 2020)

Sure bro, let`s bring in a couple thousand r*ddit boomers who don`t understand this site`s culture and will just shit up the community, that`s a great idea


----------



## break these cuffs (Jan 10, 2020)

Redditfags want their own subforum so they can recreate their own faggot Reddit sub and do things the way they want to. If they were interested in documenting Opie & Anthony and Co as lolcows they could post in existing threads or make new ones. Why can't those niggers just make a discord to jerk off about how much they hate the Cumias and plan their gayops in? We don't need two DSP forums.

Why can't they make something on their own? Why do they need to come here? That is a question I would like answered.


----------



## Lifeguard Hermit (Jan 10, 2020)

Ive been listening since kroq and my muddah said you muthahuckers are a buncha stalkers or sumthin. tsss: this idea for an o and a board sucks a buncha peckaz.

((('lectro shock OJ with my buttplug)))


----------



## Aquinas (Jan 10, 2020)

nah


----------



## John McAfee (Jan 10, 2020)

No. All things O&A is fucking gay. If you feel compelled give them a thread, not a sub board.


----------



## ClipBitch (Jan 10, 2020)

What a bunch of gatekeeping fags all of you are. Just open a board for a week to test the waters and if it sucks then close it.


----------



## Aquinas (Jan 10, 2020)

Idea, give them a sub board, but also have it be purposed for the likes of the entersphere fags


----------



## Aquinas (Jan 10, 2020)

actually, fuck OnA, just bring back the Entersphere


----------



## Lifeguard Hermit (Jan 10, 2020)

Stay salty truckerfags 
Lamar will be over later tonight to help your muddah fix the floorboards. 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Give Her The D (Jan 10, 2020)

LifeguardHermit said:


> Stay salty truckerfags
> Lamar will be over later tonight to help your muddah fix the floorboards.



Lamar is a cocksuckah.


----------



## Caesare (Jan 10, 2020)

LifeguardHermit said:


> Stay salty truckerfags



They're not even the trucker demographic who used to listen to the show. They're more like the unemployed, painkiller addict demographic who has nothing better to do than high five each other as they insult the Cumia family in their reddit circlejerk.

If they were the old, gainfully employed truckerfags, they could afford to host their own forum for their gay shenanigans.



FigMePhilthy said:


> No. All things O&A is fucking gay. If you feel compelled give them a thread, not a sub board.



There already are threads on both Joe and Anthony IIRC. That's two threads for them to play in. If they were actually interested in kiwi farms they could sign up and post in the Cumia brothers threads and maybe learn a little bit about the site and eventually participate in other threads like a regular poster would.

Instead, they come begging for an entire subforum. Typical entitled reddit mentality.


----------



## 4Macie (Jan 10, 2020)

Idk why they need their own board when there’s already threads about cows they talk about. If all they want it for is to post non-cow related shittery. No.

How about they create accounts and use the current cow threads as they are intended? If they start adding more and more cows with a theme, then maybe Null can bundle them into a sub.

additionally, several people have mentioned that this community has its own cows within it. They should be aware that we do cannibalize our own if they show lolcow tendencies. That can’t be stopped or prevented and their own posts will be used against them.


----------



## oddish (Jan 10, 2020)

Unog said:


> What kind of internal issues?



owners of the subreddit having brain damage


----------



## Nigonidas (Jan 10, 2020)

Coleman Francis said:


> That's exactly what it is. They got run off of reddit for harassing people in real life, and rather than quitting like sensible people or maybe idk, starting their own forum where they could do whatever they wanted, they're trying to come here so they can keep their little club together on Null's bandwidth.
> 
> 
> 
> For someone who's not familiar with this particular community you sure picked an excellent way to describe the O&A subreddit. Your other line about how the Sam&Tolki subreddit might have 1 or 2 good threads surrounded by garbage also applies to the O&A sub.


Then why take them? This isn't Sweden.


----------



## Lone MacReady (Jan 10, 2020)

It all went to shit after the serius/XM merger. Satellite started being sanitized like old radio did, the best OandA bits couldn't be done anymore after a while. Their rogue's gallery of mockable staffers decreased by the year then Patrice died and they lost one of their best guests. Cumia got fired right as this SJW cancel culture shit started and that facilitated host drama boiling over after years of tension. Lil Jimmy went off on his own cringey journeys with Opie then Sam, as Anthony moved to the copycat Rogan route of podcasting. Of the old OandA crew, only Bill Burr and Kevin Hart seem to still have forward moving careers.


----------



## Caesare (Jan 10, 2020)

Nigonidas said:


> Then why take them? This isn't Sweden.



I wouldn't. I love the Opie and Anthony show, I listen to old shows on YouTube almost daily but that subreddit is shit and always has been. I wouldn't care if they could sign up and participate like normal people but they don't seem capable of doing that.

Reddit is more their speed but since they screwed that up they need to make a choice: either quit or start their own thing. Don't email a successful sites owner to beg for special treatment with promises of new members and future donations.


----------



## Fareal (Jan 10, 2020)

If they are rich boomers, give them their own sub board in return for a suitable amount of cryptocurrency sent to the boss. Running the Farms is very expensive. The boss is entitled to cover his costs however he sees fit.


----------



## The Reaper (Jan 10, 2020)

Like a lot of people have said:
- There is multiple threads that are not active right now to play in.
- Many are in the opinion that A-logging is a frequent thing for the sub-reddit.

I say the boomers try and sign up, enter the threads already made, and if they have the gumption make a community watch to go over who is even still involved with these guys.  I was under the impression the show was over and the content drip was fairly slow.  If they can manage doing this without being ridiculous then sure give them a sub-forum.  Like Null said about Internet Famous being a sub-forum, its a little more niche than other areas of the site and the community as a whole doesn't really fit into one particular area on the forum.  If they're able to show the content is there and its funny I see no reason why they can't.

That or they run their own forum.

It kind of sets weird precedent if we just start letting people buy sub-forums.  It would be good for Null, but I don't think it would be good for forum culture.


----------



## killuminati (Jan 10, 2020)

4Macie said:


> additionally, several people have mentioned that this community has its own cows within it. They should be aware that we do cannibalize our own if they show lolcow tendencies. That can’t be stopped or prevented and their own posts will be used against them.


Don't tell them that, it's funnier that way.


----------



## Xarpho (Jan 10, 2020)

My take is that they should not get their own forum straight off. They get one thread, Kiwi moderation. _If_ that turns out to be unmanageable, then they get their own forum, and in a fairly orderly fashion—I'm pretty sure Null doesn't want a repeat of the Amberlynn situation.


----------



## Tramadol (Jan 10, 2020)

Im a bit torn because im fucking tired of having to find the new new new new new O&A reddit, but the audience really isnt big enough to have its own subforum, but it would be nice to have


----------



## break these cuffs (Jan 10, 2020)

Fareal said:


> If they are rich boomers, give them their own sub board in return for a suitable amount of cryptocurrency sent to the boss. Running the Farms is very expensive. The boss is entitled to cover his costs however he sees fit.


You would think all these richfags could pay someone to setup something for them. They could have pmed Null with business proposal, yet they come begging like a buncha poorfags. 

There are plenty of insular dead gay forums on the internet that cost nothing or next to nothing. If they're worried about ToS shit, host them on 1776. If they want to pay the monthly server costs for the farms, that's a hard deal to turn down. I get the feeling that these mythical richfags would be more apt to send goodboy points and a couple tardbux than drop Bitcoin.


----------



## left arm (Jan 10, 2020)

>Using plebbit in the first place.
Anyways, like everyone else has said, no, just make a thread in the appropriate section if you want discussion to be here. This site isn't reddit, a section here won't replace the deleted subreddit, and no one seems keen to give any reasons in support of why we should support a section for this in the first place.
(Why a literal shitposting site gets heralded as heaven or hell with no inbetween, I'll never know.)


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jan 10, 2020)

If we take the Weeb Wars model, since it seems so many people are comparing it, that started out as a single thread and the stupid thing went through something like 30-50 pages in a day with all the autism, sperging, and so on, that relevant information got buried before people could even notice it. Its why it got an entire sub-forum. Starting off with a thread, and maybe featuring it on the front page will be a decent test to see if there is actual an interest in creating and sustaining a sub forum. If there isn't then the thread is just fine.

Beyond that, I know absolutely nothing about this particular reddit, so I will defer to people who do know on their opinions of it. I am certain however whatever problems could come from it can be mitigated by light moderation, particularly if an old hand is given the mod powers as opposed to someone new to the forum. Beyond that new members generally mean good things as it keeps the site fresh and active. Internet communities that take in "refugees" only run into problems if they give the newcomers mod access. Thankfully we are a not so benevolent dictatorship, so that is not an issue here.


----------



## Lifeguard Hermit (Jan 10, 2020)

Coleman Francis said:


> They're not even the trucker demographic who used to listen to the show. They're more like the unemployed, painkiller addict demographic...



Youre absolutely correct, throwback jokes aside.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jan 10, 2020)

mindlessobserver said:


> Starting off with a thread, and maybe featuring it on the front page will be a decent test to see if there is actual an interest in creating and sustaining a sub forum. If there isn't then the thread is just fine.


This the crux of the issue. They can literally do this on their own at any time and haven't even shown interest in participating in related threads that already exist. They come here with a fantastic promise of there being gold in them thar autists and the expedition will be financed by a cabal of wealthy shit posters! I ain't buying it.


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Jan 10, 2020)

Not seen the reddit thread but if what has already been posted is correct and people they already follow have thread then a sub forum is pointless. If they want a sub forum for the offset they can pony up some cash, get decent mods from the farms and see how it goes.


----------



## Easterling (Jan 10, 2020)

You need a thread to start off with to see how much traction that gets, Yaniv only recently got a seperate section because there is so much going on with that to garner a sub section and even then it was pretty up in the air.


----------



## Damn Near (Jan 10, 2020)

The o&a sub was entertaining until the users went full re.tard and autistically latched on to only harassing Joe cumia and Patrick Tomlinson, which wasn't nearly as funny as they thought. Fuck them, Ron and Fez was better anyway


----------



## Aquinas (Jan 10, 2020)

no shit, as a nigga 'from the OnA community' im gonna have to say no, they have their own forum (somewhere) their own psuedo reddit shit along with whatever else. i like and miss the community, but lets be honest, those speds and our speds wont mix too well


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 10, 2020)

The only good thing I really know that came from Opie and Anthony is WATP, aka "Who Are These Podcasts".

I do know that boths camps are insanely devoted to their sides and are also huge assholes, so they'd probably fit right in.

Just know if you guys act like faggots you'll be mocked and probably eventually banned for it.


----------



## Haramburger (Jan 10, 2020)

CatParty said:


> Maybe start an o&a community thread in internet famous and see if it blossoms to a subforum


It's my understanding that Opie & Anthony's long-form discussions on the radio inspired the type of podcast discussions Joe Rogan would become famous for later, and he continues to credit them(and to a lesser extent Howard Stern; Stern did a more structured, radio-typical show but was an outstanding interviewer and more known for pushing the envelope on anti-censorship) as influential. Is it relevant to Kiwi Farms? Maybe about as much as the SomethingAwful/Lowtax threads, and the weirdos they may have hosted on the show in their orbit. If O&A redditors want to sign up here, nothing's stopping them. Do they need their own subforum? Let's see them actually show up first, this site doesn't exist to be a free-speech haven for people who ticked off reddit staff.


----------



## Caverlock (Jan 10, 2020)

I've been working for quite a while on a massive thread about Patrick Tomlinson, the community's latest foe.  I'll include a link to this post when I've completed it.  I'll try to finish it by Saturday afternoon, but I might need until early Sunday.

I have over 200 archive pages (I'll try to lower that greatly), fan videos and clips (not posting full, original works by copyright holders), etc.  

If my thread sucks and is unfunny, I'll go fuck myself, and it can be scrapped for parts--my information is good, if nothing else.  Patrick is a goldmine.


----------



## Aquinas (Jan 10, 2020)

i would also like to point out, the purge happened months ago so even if null makes a subforum they likely wouldnt come here


----------



## heyilikeyourmom (Jan 10, 2020)

We should help our homeless kiwis before we take in refugees


----------



## Dear Leader Pol Pot (Jan 10, 2020)

There should totally be a O&A sub forum. We all know it will implode and for that reason alone it should be made.


----------



## Aquinas (Jan 10, 2020)

you've changed my mind pol pot, i want to see this


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jan 10, 2020)

Aquinas said:


> you've changed my mind pol pot, i want to see this


When the spaghetti hits the wall, we can all point and laugh.


----------



## Punished Brent (Jan 10, 2020)

As much as I love pissing people off null is right. It has to be organic, it would be odd to just create  a whole section for reddit scum if they aren’t really going to be on here. I’m not even sure the internet savvy O&A boomers would even want to use this website. Either way god speed speds


----------



## Aquinas (Jan 10, 2020)

@Null Long shot, but if this is something that ever comes to pass, i wholely volunteer to be the supervisor for subforum


----------



## Stafford Beer Bong (Jan 10, 2020)

As a part time poster at the old o&a subreddit (who actually discovered the farms because of it) I don’t think it’s a good idea. If refugees want to regroup here, start with the two threads already made on Joe and Ant and see where it goes.


----------



## Numemon (Jan 10, 2020)

It's too bad Fez retired from Ron & Fez would've been great to see threads and chats about him here instead. Is their really that much content happening around O&A nowadays to warrant it? I feel a whole subforum may be overkill at the moment, definitely wait on the refugees before starting anything.


----------



## Pee Wee Herman (Jan 10, 2020)

I agree with the majority that there's no need for a subforum. While there's a lot dealing with O&A there probably aren't enough current events to warrant one. 


Numemon said:


> It's too bad Fez retired from Ron & Fez would've been great to see threads and chats about him here instead. Is their really that much content happening around O&A nowadays to warrant it? I feel a whole subforum may be overkill at the moment, definitely wait on the refugees before starting anything.


@Numemon I was actually just watching a clip from an old R&R episode where they pick on some tranny.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## cowisnow (Jan 10, 2020)

Wow.  Both Opie and Anthony both turned into lolcows themselves, especially Anthony - with his drugs and drinking and tranny banging.  

They hate each other and haven't made anything of note in years, since Ant got fired.
Just like Howard Stern, these guys haven't been relevant since I was in my mid 20s and they were on regular FM radio.   And that was a very long time ago.


----------



## Tanner Glass (Jan 10, 2020)

L50LasPak said:


> People still listen to Opie & Anthony?



Not really, the show died a few years ago. Opie and Anthony, over the years, developed an intense hatred of one another until they broke apart.

For people not in the loop, here's the breakdown.

Anthony is an unhinged psycopath who *severly dislikes* black people and as he got more and more fed up with his job the more and more this would shine though. This nigga would literally go off on hour long, *borderline* racist tangents (such as "did you know that 13% of the population makes up 50% of crime") so after declining ratings and a real life physical altercation with a black woman - SiriusXM terminated him. It's very widely regarded that his partner, Opie, did not go to bat for him and let him hang.

Anthony went on to start his own "podcasting from my basement" media company and ran it incompetently for (6?) years - to a point where most of his old famous friends avoid it like the plague. Anthony frequently is drunk at his house and streams very cringy drunken karoke and various other horrible things. He also may have beaten up his girlfriend and cheated on her with various young twinkish trannies.




Null said:


> We do have threads on a few things related to already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think a trail board would be best, just because there's *so many* fucking people tied into the Opie and Anthony circus. We've got two main ones (with the Anthony thread kind of being a O&A catch-all) but you could reasonably make one on the other hosts (Opie and Jim Norton) as well as some of the extended cast (Keith the Cop, Danny Ross, Sam Roberts, Fez, Naked Cowgirl, "Bobo", etc) because someone of them are likely full blown cows at this point. If there's enough people interested, it could lead to 5 or so active threads.

As long as we can format it correctly and stress KF's "don't pozload my negholep rule" it should help to act like the DarksydePhil board - seperate threads for seperate people so the main thread doesn't get jammed up with every little detail. It all really depends on how many shitposters from the various subreddits are still looking for a place to post and haven't migrated here already.


----------



## Dick Pooman (Jan 10, 2020)

Pee Wee Herman said:


> I agree with the majority that there's no need for a subforum. While there's a lot dealing with O&A there probably aren't enough current events to warrant one.
> 
> @Numemon I was actually just watching a clip from an old R&R episode where they pick on some tranny.
> View attachment 1092309





That's Elegant Elliot Offen, by the way. He was part of Howard Stern's wack pack for years. He is perhaps one of the most interesting people on the planet and I make no exaggeration about that.


----------



## Looney Troons (Jan 10, 2020)

I think it’d end up like the Tooter forum. Great idea and packed with content at first, then it just stagnated into what could be a regular lolcow thread. Reddit drama isn’t particularly interesting, imo, and I think it’s more amusing to see their screeching from the sidelines.


----------



## L50LasPak (Jan 10, 2020)

Tanner Glass said:


> For people not in the loop, here's the breakdown.



 Holy fuck. I had no idea it just vaporized like that.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Jan 10, 2020)

I don't think there are enough things coming out about a long-dead radio show to warrant a whole board, and Redditors ruin everything anyway.


----------



## General_Butt_Naked (Jan 10, 2020)

I wanna shitpost about Scorch


Piga Dgrifm said:


> I don't think there are enough things coming out about a long-dead radio show to warrant a whole board, and Redditors ruin everything anyway.


O&A has some nectar, also who cares if they're reddittards.


----------



## Lifeguard Hermit (Jan 10, 2020)

General_Butt_Naked said:


> I wanna shitpost about Scorch


A decade or more ago sure, along with bobo, lady di, and even Erock would have been fun to pick apart (as everyone did on the old o and a message boards, derp). Now? Every cow here is more interesting than any of the above. Ig scorch is still viable, but beyond being a dogpisssmelling pothead that pays to broadcast: is there really anything worth noting? You can literally write scroch's op in a single sentence.

Im being serious for once here: short of goofing on opie's "listen to my wooooords" beach videos, and anthony's spiral into complete renal failure... what is left? Do we really need a whole board to whine about opie pretending to not be as much of a racist as anthony is?


----------



## Fatrick (Jan 10, 2020)

I'm down for it. I would certainly post more than being the lurking faggot I am.


----------



## Superman93 (Jan 10, 2020)

OP should start a community thread. If there’s enough wacky characters in the community then move to a sub forum.

I honestly wouldn’t mind giving them a shot so long as they adhere to the site’s culture and rules. If they don’t they get deported. Simple as that.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jan 10, 2020)

I'm totally fine with it

There's a lot of cows related to O&A


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (Jan 10, 2020)

The current threads are fine for cataloging Cumia history, but not great for driving Joe Cumia and Patrick Tomlinson into fits of impotent rage by pointing out their failures and failings with a constant stream of demeaning photoshops. You'd need a section for that.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jan 10, 2020)

Null said:


> It's not about how many people they talk about. In 2014/2015 I had trouble deciding when we needed a new board, but it came down to the size and isolation of the audience, not the size of the scope. That's why Internet Famous makes sense as a board. The people there are mostly following e-celebs that may not be outright lolcows. It has a culture to it not present elsewhere.


The main think to think about is that Pests are well known for their active harassment of people, and much of the drama over the years has come about as a result of serious a-logging. The results are funny as fuck a lot of the time, but it's also very different from the site's overall attitude towards lolcows which is a bit more of an enjoyment from a distance.


----------



## IheartFreeSpeech (Jan 10, 2020)

I come from the ona subreddit community, and we currently do not have a home. In reading your about us at the bottom of the page I believe it's a perfect fit. We are a group that has been "milking" comedy and making fun outta a radio show that has ended in 2014.  Now I do understand that some of you might think what Fatrick the sci fi writer has to do with Opie and Anthony and probably find his attention he has garnered unnecessary. It started when he went after Norm MacDonald. It was then discovered that he is the most hateable person on the planet Earth. Just the type person I would assume you guys you examine. Making a sub forum for us refugees will also at the end of the day bring more eyes on kiwifarms. As I said from your about me, we are the same, just only difference is we don't have a home

So lol I obviously didn't air quote jerking off I said the term what you get from a cow but it got changed to that, just felt the need to clarify that


----------



## Prince Lotor (Jan 10, 2020)

Sounds like OP is proposing some autistic EVE Online bullshit or something: "Our faction would like to join your faction as subordinates if we are given certain concessions. Our objectives are not at cross-purposes and there could be certain economic benefits to our joining as well."

Anyone who wants to can already make an account and post in threads that already exist. Anyone who wants to can already put together an OP and try to get a thread started. If shit's getting enough traffic and generating enough active interest that a seperate board is seen as appropriate then it will get one.
Just fucking make an account, start fucking posting funny shit. Stop acting like kicked puppies and asking for special privileges before you've fucking done anything.

Just go look at what it took for Tampon Boy to get a seperate board. Are you saying the O&A extended universe has that level of active interest or are you just going to repost a bunch of old shit and then it dies?

On a side note I belong to a certain Transformers community that has faced persecution at the hands of mean ol' bigoted internet lefties. If Jersh would provide a safe space for our group of illegal autonomous robotic weapons-platform manufacturing enthusiasts I'm sure some would feel generously inclined. Why with the amount we've spent on black-market ballistic missiles in the last year alone we could purchase a rogue nation.


----------



## Tanner Glass (Jan 10, 2020)

IheartFreeSpeech said:


> So lol I obviously didn't air quote jerking off I said the term what you get from a cow but it got changed to that, just felt the need to clarify that



Welcome to the Farms.

Rule #1 - there's an edit button, try to not doublepost.


----------



## Troonos (Jan 10, 2020)

I'm fine with us becoming a sanctuary for cancelled cultures, as long as the refugees lurk for a while and figure out the culture here so they don't act like spergs.


----------



## Reverend (Jan 10, 2020)

Is anyone going to take me Roller Skating?


----------



## Gangster Talk (Jan 10, 2020)

As a former full time O&A autist I regrettably have to honestly say I don't think this is a good idea. KF is about autistic documentation and archival of funny things. r/O&A was about ancient in-show references, posting pictures of people with the caption "Faggot," and trying to troll and interact with people involved with the show directly as much as possible. It was just a constant flood of (hilarious) shitflinging and infighting that is just not really the purpose of this site.

Maybe back in 2014-2018 it could have had a home here because shit was happening all the time and everyone involved with the show's "extended universe" were acting like idiots quite frequently, but the community really isn't what it used to be. The past year has just been shitting on Anthony's braindead older brother and a fat science fiction author completely unrelated to the show. Nobody cares about Opie, Anthony, or Jim anymore.

We have a couple refugee threads here for Anthony and Joe Cumia and that's enough. Some dedicated autist could certainly put together a Fatrick thread to shit on him. A board for O&A posters to do what they typically did on Reddit would probably get locked down quicker than the Mr. Enter board for the aggressive retardation that usually takes place. Null is probably one of the few people willing to put up with the constant DMCAs and legal fuckery Joe and Fatrick pull but I doubt he would see the benefit in doing so.

Sorry lads.

e: I see r/OandAExclusiveForum/ is actually sharing some recent drama. I think the best bet is an O&A remnants (Compound Media/Opie Radio/etc.) thread in Internet Famous to catalogue this sort of stuff. If someone peripheral were to come out and do something funny it would fit in well there without being important enough for a new thread, and without polluting a thread dedicated to a specific person.


----------



## Kornheiser (Jan 10, 2020)

This whole thing will end in tears. Not for us though the pests who try to come here and all their cows will be known to the rest of the site. So yeah go for it due to the cows amongst the pests as the rest of o&a have been milked dry recently.


----------



## r00 (Jan 10, 2020)

I fully support  the o and a community and cant understand why that fat faggot author and that thickheaded little brother dont have their own boards. If nothing else, their antics need documenting. A lot of the pests are literal retards, but brother joes idiocy is so entertaining it needs to be documented


----------



## oddish (Jan 10, 2020)

I hope someone makes a thread about that creepy mod that deleted one of the O&E subreddits. I remember watching a video about him made by either Porsalin or Beige Frequency  and he's a real fucking character

EDIT: turns out it was both of them who made videos, here you go:









						Sub Warz | The Death of r/opieandanthony
					

TWITTER: https://www.twitter.com/porsalin TELEGRAM: https://www.t.me/porsalin




					www.youtube.com
				











						An Oral History of the Final Days of the Opie and Anthony Subreddits
					

Ramblings about the most event to rock the opie and anthony subreddits https://www.patreon.com/BeigeFrequency https://twitter.com/beigefrequency




					www.youtube.com
				




I think my man Turk also made a video about this guy at one point but his channel was deleted after he posted a picture of andy warski's penis and I can't find a mirror.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Jan 10, 2020)

I'm gonna vote yes. Worst case scenario is we have a bunch of Reddit fags to bully.


----------



## Damn Near (Jan 10, 2020)

r00 said:


> I fully support  the o and a community and cant understand why that fat faggot author and that thickheaded little brother dont have their own boards. If nothing else, their antics need documenting. A lot of the pests are literal exceptional individuals, but brother joes idiocy is so entertaining it needs to be documented


Joe Cumia and Patrick Tomlinson aren't interesting and the O&A reddit fags never understood that. And they had their subreddit shitcanned for their trouble


----------



## Kornheiser (Jan 10, 2020)

Can we also have a thread on Todd Pettengill and the other radio hacks if we’re going to have an o&a forum?


----------



## ??? (Jan 10, 2020)

start making threads on your lolcows to get a o & a section. Grorious Reader Nurr rewalds honest effolt!


----------



## Lilly Philly Burnelli (Jan 10, 2020)

As much as I love the old Opie and Anthony show, it's dead.  I love listening to past shows and compilations, but a vast majority of the fans need to drop it and move on.  There is nothing remotely interesting about O&A, O&J, J&S, Live From The Compound in the present day. Anthony sucks; Jimmy is now a PC apologist, and Opie is...well, Opie.  Don't waste resources and time on a board dedicated to this dreck.  If you look at old Reddit threads and discussions from the now-defunct subreddit, you will see nothing of value was lost.  Just a place where a bunch of people want to be as ”mean” and ”offensive” as Jim and Anthony except with no humor to it.

If anything, we need a thread dedicated to all the people who cover the ”drama” surrounding them.  People like SaiyanZ are mega retards and do three hour-long conspiracy podcasts about how a cough from Anthony means he has cancer or some shit.  (He also got drunk one stream and pissed in a beer bottle, while still streaming).

TL;DR: The old fans need to create a Facebook group or some shit or at least be creative and create their own drama site.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jan 10, 2020)

r00 said:


> but brother joes idiocy is so entertaining it needs to be documented


Then why aren't they doing it in his thread? It's 10 pages long. They want a safe space to jerk each other off in and launch gayops from.


----------



## GethN7 (Jan 10, 2020)

I know very little than the basics of this fandom, but unless they have enough figures and drama to sustain their own sub-forum, I don't see the point of a sub-forum. If they want a place for the actual fandom (as in, not mockery of the foolish people in it), they should probably start up their own fan site with an appropriate forum.


----------



## Troonos (Jan 10, 2020)

oddish said:


> I hope someone makes a thread about that creepy mod that deleted one of the O&E subreddits. I remember watching a video about him made by either Porsalin or Beige Frequency  and he's a real fucking character



Can you edit your post with a link to the video, please?


----------



## Local Coyote (Jan 10, 2020)

The last thing we need is an exodus of literal autists to here. Granted I am not in this world but it just doesn't seem eventful enough to warrant a whole forum. Maybe one thread but not a forum. Weeb Wars was just a weird one off that ballooned. Maybe that'll happen later, who knows.

And worth reiterating. Reddit is cancer and Redditors are faggots.


----------



## Aquinas (Jan 10, 2020)

oddish said:


> I hope someone makes a thread about that creepy mod that deleted one of the O&E subreddits. I remember watching a video about him made by either Porsalin or Beige Frequency  and he's a real fucking character


it was actually THE opie and anthony subreddit he deleted, because people found out he steals vape pens from shops for a living
theres video proof out there somewhere


----------



## Polyboros2 (Jan 10, 2020)

As someone who only knows of OnA from Who Are These Podcasts, just go to their subreddit, it's practically the same thing, with Stuttering John and a guy from the Midwest who I'm not sure is a Cow or a new Jace Conners.









						Who Are These Podcasts? • r/WhoAreThesePodcasts
					

We listen to podcasts so you don't have to!




					old.reddit.com


----------



## Caesare (Jan 10, 2020)

break these cuffs said:


> Then why aren't they doing it in his thread? It's 10 pages long. They want a safe space to jerk each other off in and launch gayops from.



That tells you everything you need to know about this asinine idea.

Anthony's thread: 18 pages in four years

Joe's thread: 10 pages in just under a year.

And these people are asking for an entire subforum. It's exactly as @break these cuffs is saying, they aren't interested in participating in documenting/laughing at cows. They just want to recreate their failure of a subreddit somewhere else since plebbit has had enough of their bullshit.

They don't understand the concept of observing and laughing at weirdos from a distance. That's not good enough for them, they want to be a part of it.

Their subreddit was around for 10 years and it took them like 9 and 1/2 years to figure out archives and screencapping. These aren't exactly quality users, reddit has good reasons for not wanting anything to do with them.


----------



## ConspiracytoLaugh (Jan 10, 2020)

I’m gonna second the idea of giving them a community Internet Famous thread and seeing where it goes from there. Just remember it’s up to your own community to promote it, not ours. If there’s enough demand and enough material (and judging by the people others in the thread are mentioning there should definitely be enough) maybe you’ll get your subforum but we shouldn’t just make one on a whim.


----------



## oddish (Jan 10, 2020)

Troonos said:


> Can you edit your post with a link to the video, please?



sure
done


----------



## Angry Shoes (Jan 10, 2020)

I'm surprised they reached out to Null for a specific subforum instead of going to Voat or Saidit with all the other autists.


----------



## Caverlock (Jan 10, 2020)

The general consensus of the O&A community so far is to add to existing threads, and post a Patrick Tomlinson thread.  The OP only spoke for himself.  I would link but I'm not sure if I'm supposed to because of recent issues.

The gatekeepers can relax; over three quarters of the O&A people so far want the same thing as you.


----------



## zyclonPD (Jan 10, 2020)

MementoMalum said:


> I don't see why these people need a subforum to themselves. Just join and post their content in the relevant threads, or if the thread doesn't exist, make the thread.
> 
> All the subforums (and threads, really) on this site are about the individual/group being talked about, not those doing the talking.


I'm going to echo this sentiment I quoted. If they want to be here just make accounts and post in a single thread. You really don't need a whole subdivide for some radio thing. 

I'll also echo the sentiments of others. If they are going to come here then bitch that the site has horrible doxxxxers the GTFO. Even I recognize that the site should not conform to my preferences and I haven't been here a long time. 

If they want a place of their own why not talk about starting your own forum with 1776 hosting instead of entreating upon Kiwifarms? It's the purpose of the hosting company right? Charge a nominal fee for web hosting, allocate some server space and tell them not to post illegal shit. If you want a subdivided community of your own then put in the work to build it instead of shopping around for an unfit venue to squat inside of.


----------



## 2021Murder (Jan 10, 2020)

OP is a faggot. The sub got banned for going after super liberal Patrick Tomlinson. And because of that, the remaining idiots decided to only attack Joe Cumia.  The other 75 subs got banned because its aganist the tos to have alt-subs like that and because someone eventually said something that offended liberals. Joe Cumia is a failed meme mocked by jealous exceptional individuals.

If that wasnt true then you idiots would have kept attacking Patrick instead of never mentioning him again after the first ban


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jan 10, 2020)

zyclonPD said:


> If they want a place of their own why not talk about starting your own forum with 1776 hosting instead of entreating upon Kiwifarms? It's the purpose of the hosting company right?


I support this too


----------



## No Face (Jan 10, 2020)

I don't know anything or really care but smaller scale seems like a good start.


----------



## DimensionalMergeEnthusias (Jan 10, 2020)

Damn, Anthony Cumia and his rockstar, war hero brother made refugees out if their weirdo fans turned gang stalkers. What an L. Honestly their base reminds me a lot of Jordie Jordan's discord creepy weirdo trolls.


----------



## soggy churro (Jan 10, 2020)

The only content coming out of O&A is from this subreddit getting involved with them. I don't think it'd be a good idea, considering KF's "do not tap the glass" rule.

Oh and another thing, you do yourself no favor by coming here with bribes and demands.


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Jan 10, 2020)

As much as I love laughing at the Count, his brother Dopie and the rest of the cast of total degenerates I don't think they'd be a good fit for the Farms. A lot of the big happenings in recent years came from people fucking with the Cumias rather than letting those two boneheads wither away into obscurity where they belong. 

This isn't to say I don't find it funny when they get fucked with by the same boomers and truckers they used to use to attack others however it goes against the mantra of "no cowtipping".


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jan 10, 2020)

Give them a thread and contain them there.


----------



## President Joe Biden (Jan 10, 2020)

Opie was never funny. Good luck to you guys.


----------



## gobbogobb (Jan 10, 2020)

I'm seeing a lot of people wanting a thread/sub but not wanting to make a single OP to prove their points. Really gives weight to everyone saying you just want a refugee camp that's reddit2.0.

Lots of effort ITT to get someone else to do something you could do yourselves.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jan 10, 2020)

gobbogobb said:


> I'm seeing a lot of people wanting a thread/sub but not wanting to make a single OP to prove their points. Really gives weight to everyone saying you just want a refugee camp that's reddit2.0.
> 
> Lots of effort ITT to get someone else to do something you could do yourselves.


Yeah isn't that what the whole proving grounds thing is for? If there's enough content generated to justify one then by all means they can have a subforum IMO but until they can prove it's worth it, no dice.


----------



## Tanner Glass (Jan 10, 2020)

gobbogobb said:


> I'm seeing a lot of people wanting a thread/sub but not wanting to make a single OP to prove their points. Really gives weight to everyone saying you just want a refugee camp that's reddit2.0.
> 
> Lots of effort ITT to get someone else to do something you could do yourselves.



You aren't wrong, but the counterpoint would be that good OPs take time. They just put this request up today, no need for them to try and rush to shit out ~7 different OPs on various O&A adjacent people.

If we're expecting them to properly intergrate, it's going to be a minimum of a few days before they can look out our formatting and learn a bit about our culture.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Jan 10, 2020)

I would have to agree with Null, the people these refugees talk about already have threads. What would be the point of opening up space for them when they'll shit up anywhere they go? Are people from Reddit usually this way?


----------



## Caverlock (Jan 10, 2020)

Tanner Glass said:


> You aren't wrong, but the counterpoint would be that good OPs take time. They just put this request up today, no need for them to try and rush to shit out ~7 different OPs on various O&A adjacent people.
> 
> If we're expecting them to properly intergrate, it's going to be a minimum of a few days before they can look out our formatting and learn a bit about our culture.



Appreciate your open-mindedness.  I'll be posting a Patrick Tomlinson thread within a couple of days.  Opie offers nothing; Anthony's thread could be spruced up, but is very low output these days; Joe Cumia has been fairly quiet; Jim Norton and Sam Roberts, who host the de facto O&A successor show, are just lazy and self-indulgent.

The subforum idea is not well liked at all by most the O&A crowd.  Also, there has been a very recent problem with hosting, so a subforum is just not a good idea right now for several reasons, in my opinion.


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Jan 10, 2020)

His name is cum-ia


----------



## Consider Lizärds (Jan 10, 2020)

Chaos Theorist said:


> His name is cum-ia



Well this changes EVERYTHING.


----------



## Local Coyote (Jan 10, 2020)

gobbogobb said:


> I'm seeing a lot of people wanting a thread/sub but not wanting to make a single OP to prove their points. Really gives weight to everyone saying you just want a refugee camp that's reddit2.0.
> 
> Lots of effort ITT to get someone else to do something you could do yourselves.


Even just a skeleton in the Proving Grounds would be more effort but it just sounds like they would rather latch on than make their own thing.

 I know Kiwi Farms is autistic by default but these people were apparently too spergy_ for Reddit_. That's something I didn't even realize was possible.


----------



## Kornheiser (Jan 10, 2020)

How about a radio lolcow forum? If not then I see no point in having an o&a sub-forum if we can’t include Ghost and others.


----------



## ButterBar (Jan 10, 2020)

Just go make a thread on Opie. He is more of a lolcow than Anthony anyways, actively puts out a ton of content to rip on. If yall want a home here dont ask for a bunch of shit. Connect with your buddies, make some threads, if you really do pull in even a few hundred people from OnA it will be noticeable and with enough activity, congrats, you get your own board. Dont beg like a fag. Or donate Null a bitcoin, he will probably sell out for that.


----------



## TardCum (Jan 10, 2020)

As a community we are definitely large enough to warrant an entire subforum. And it would drive lots of traffic to this site to help fund free speech in general.


----------



## guntsniffer (Jan 10, 2020)

Angry Shoes said:


> However, that sub and Kiwi Farms are VERY different culturally. They actively fucked with people associated with the show and constantly wished for bad things to happen to them.


I think people are forgetting that the IRL stuff only really gained traction from the general sub once people like Anthony threatened to get the sub taken down. There were a few psychos who would fuck with these people, but shit got crazy only after a bounty was put out to get the sub shut down and once Joe Cumia started falsely DMCA'ing posts.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Jan 10, 2020)

All hail free speech. I dunno who this sperg is that you want to sperg about but I support your sperging nonetheless.


----------



## guntsniffer (Jan 10, 2020)

break these cuffs said:


> Why can't those niggers just make a discord to jerk off about how much they hate the Cumias and plan their gayops in?
> 
> Why can't they make something on their own? Why do they need to come here? That is a question I would like answered.


There was a discord and the gayest of ops were conducted, which is why a bunch of people hated it. And we tried to make a few new boards but they kept getting false DMCA's so the host said fuck it and booted us.


----------



## Gangster Talk (Jan 10, 2020)

Kornheiser said:


> How about a radio lolcow forum? If not then I see no point in having an o&a sub-forum if we can’t include Ghost and others.


Internet Famous already pretty much is this, boomer radio lolcows are too obscure and specific to warrant their own space.


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Jan 10, 2020)

Most O and A content is past its prime, I feel like it'd be like if we opened a sub for ADF right now instead of when we did it two years ago. I vote for these fat truckers to post in the threads or a new thread to see if the energy comes through. Worst comes to worst on making a whole sub though is we can just close it if it goes bad so no love lost on either option.


----------



## killuminati (Jan 10, 2020)

I hope OP will actually deliver on his gay little dossier. It shouldn't take this long to slap together some shitpost. I'm getting blue balls waiting for this hot reddit content.


----------



## Not Really Here (Jan 10, 2020)

O&A Called their fans "The Pests" for a reason.
Gay ops will abound and shit will go down literally on the street.
On the positive side, if you earn their goodwill they will get your name out (sometimes in way that will terrify you).


----------



## HarveySperg41 (Jan 10, 2020)

I’m too lazy to read through all the posts page page one, but i thought wackbag was the O&A site. At least I remember a lot of fans and even Anthony going there.


Not Really Here said:


> O&A Called their fans "The Pests" for a reason.
> Gay ops will abound and shit will go down literally on the street.
> On the positive side, if you earn their goodwill they will get your name out (sometimes in way that will terrify you).


I ised to love when they would ruin the live news.


----------



## moseph.jartelli (Jan 10, 2020)

No thanks


----------



## CatharticShitHead (Jan 10, 2020)

I don't even know what the fuck Opie and Anthony is. I think if it's something that's widely known, then it should have a subdirectory. If you're on the internet for the past year or so, you would at least know DSP, And you would definitely know Chris Chan. Opie and Anthony and Joe Cumia, I don't even know what the fuck that is.


----------



## Elric of Melnibone (Jan 10, 2020)

For what its worth from this humble newfag (puzzle pieces inbound), I kind of feel like the farms has already become the go-to place for shit posters pushed out by the rest of the internet.  Part of what makes this place so great is that its ran by someone who literally stood up to a foreign government to defend people's right to post and view a mass shooting.  I get why people don't want the site contaminated with normies, reddit, etc, but that's kind of why a containment board might be the best idea.  For my two cents I say let em in, worst case scenario they get mocked and ridiculed off the site or become cows to be milked all of their own.  It seems like a win-win with very little few drawbacks.


----------



## Imposteroak (Jan 10, 2020)

I think it's been said, but I agree with the sentiment if they wanna come here they should be welcomed, but they gotta sperg and shit post in appropriate threads, and most importantly, LURK! I mostly lurk and don't mind migrations, most of the time you all  end up separating the chaff from the wheat and we end up with some decent posters, and the turbo spergs moving on. If they are able to focus their autism to the point it gets its own subforum eventually then all the best, but they gotta start at the bottom with everyone else.  
TLDR: Boomers must integrate!


----------



## guntsniffer (Jan 10, 2020)

killuminati said:


> It shouldn't take this long to slap together some shitpost. I'm getting blue balls waiting for this hot reddit content.


If you're uninitiated checkout Beige Frequency or Porsalin's Youtube channels. They pretty much started out doing videos on the O&A universe.


----------



## Iron Hamster (Jan 10, 2020)

cowisnow said:


> and they were on regular FM radio.   And that was a very long time ago.


lil over 20 years ago. Time flies.


----------



## guntsniffer (Jan 10, 2020)

Coleman Francis said:


> More like 3 dozen spergs. The O&A subreddit was the same group of posters all day every day. They might have had 3000 people following that subreddit but that's 3000 people who signed up over 10 years.


There were about 3000 active users. The first time the sub imploded, 5000 users migrated to another subreddit within a day. At it's peak I think the sub had over 20K people, but of course not all of them were posting


----------



## Save Goober (Jan 10, 2020)

I just think it's really sweet that they asked so nicely.


----------



## Faster Than Chris Robin (Jan 10, 2020)

It'd be an interesting precedent for KF to take in displaced communities. I think it's a cool idea, lolcows can get boring en masse and we already have a ton of general topic boards anyway. I listen to WATP so I have decent familiarity with Opie too.

KF is basically the hub for Weeb Wars sperging anyway, and this is a way better idea than that.


----------



## Fareal (Jan 10, 2020)

If they get a board, make it the only board Corbin is allowed to post in


----------



## Steelersfan22 (Jan 10, 2020)

This looks really fucking stupid.... but you have me interested, rapefugee.


----------



## soft kitty (Jan 10, 2020)

Why the fuck not.


----------



## GloryHole Stalker (Jan 11, 2020)

The O&A show is long dead, and the main players involved (Opie, Anthony, Jim Norton),  while all being despicable human beings, are no longer relevant, as threads already existing here show. None of them are really putting out content worth talking about. So the Reddit board got their jollies harassing the hosts irl, thereby making their own content and becoming the "stars" of the board. The only real highlight of this was when they got some news stations to put up an old photo of Anthony identifying him as a terrorist. That was legit funny as hell. All the rest was nothing more than petty harassment "look guiz I made fun of Anthonys dead mom again, lol". If these faggots want to get their little club back together, let them figure it out themselves and foot the bill. The only entertainment value I could see letting them have a sandbox to play in here is when the rest of the  board dogpiles on them when they start their inevitable faggotry back up.


----------



## A Logging Company (Jan 11, 2020)

Funny enough, I was thinking about getting in touch with people to start a Community Watch thread on the O&A fan community. The problem with them having a board here is they like to run troll campaigns and ops, which goes against this site's core tenant to just observe and laugh.


----------



## Zaryiu (Jan 11, 2020)

Opie and Anthony community? Joe Cumia? Can someone tell me what this is all about, I feel confused not knowing what this is all about


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Jan 11, 2020)

Redditors begging for their own board on Kiwi Farms. Well I never. Who's next, /r/The_Donald?


----------



## Carcinogenesis (Jan 11, 2020)

Faster Than Chris Robin said:


> It'd be an interesting precedent for KF to take in displaced communities. I think it's a cool idea, lolcows can get boring en masse and we already have a ton of general topic boards anyway. I listen to WATP so I have decent familiarity with Opie too.
> 
> KF is basically the hub for Weeb Wars sperging anyway, and this is a way better idea than that.


There's always a reason why these communities become displaced in the first place. It's why places like Gab are so awful when it comes to community, only those with extreme enough views wind up there as nobody is willing to put up with them. If KF took in such communities, it'll just wreak havoc on the community as you're essentially inviting a whole bunch of potentially insane people to post. The only way for such a thing to work is to be very selective over which communities are allowed and would require more moderation than usual just in case choosing such a community was a bad idea. If members of a displaced community wish to join KF, they are free to join, but they shouldn't get any special treatment such as their own subforum.


----------



## Coffee Shits (Jan 11, 2020)

If Redditors want a place for gayops they could always go cozy up with the feds on the corpse of 8ch.


----------



## Single Action Army (Jan 11, 2020)

I am currently talking with one of the former subreddit admins (with an active O&A Youtube streaming channel) about gathering some people and making sure they understand the rules/culture of the Farms. Before we're ready to present our case to you, I want to clarify a couple things:

---
1) The sub NEVER advocated IRL-trolling in an official capacity. The worst accusation that you levied that was more or less encouraged was fucking with Anthony on Twitter, particularly because Anthony doxxed people who made fun of him for being fucked by a tranny and called their schools/businesses to try to get them kicked out. After the trouble we have gotten into with Reddit, admins and prominent users were *AGAINST *calling Joey Cum's venues for cancellation, review-bombing Fat Tomlinson's books, and the like.

- Moreover, no one from the sub showed up at Anthony's Barnes and Nobel book signing. Those who did were a couple of fat ANTIFA-type leftists who heard Anthony Cumia was some sort of Nazi because he got fired for being a racist. Of course we laughed our asses off at this, but these people found out about the signing through Twitter and Facebook and acted independent of us. Other than that, I don't know any instances of anyone ever fucking with them IRL.

2) It's a hatedom and a fandom. Yes we would love to keep posting vids and photoshops of the associated cows, but we'd also like to discuss the episodes of the old show that we liked. There's currently no official place for that at the moment, as the current Reddit is locked for admin OPs only.

3) Yes, it was a subreddit, but none of us were typical "yikes, oof, gonald blumf, thanks for the gold!"-type Redditors who would be against the culture here. _The Kiwi Farms specifically popped into my head because I thought it would be a great fit_. Lots of mostly right-leaning people who just enjoy shitposting. I say boomers as a joke, but the majority of O&A fans left online are in their 20s/30s.

4) There are more than just Ant and Joe that are ripe cows that non-fans would find largely entertaining. Opie, Jim Norton, Sam Roberts, Scorch, Bobo, Sherrod Small, Carl Ruiz (RIP), Stuttering John, Beetlejuice, Lady Di, Twitchels, and those are just the primarily-related characters.  
---

It looks like the consensus is somewhere between mixed and against, so if either Null or the community doesn't want us, that's cool, but I'd like you to at least hear what the old admins have to say first _and _understand that these people are a lot like Farms posters.


----------



## Lick Joe (Jan 11, 2020)

I'm still just a faggot newbie here but even I think a new section devoted to this is unnecessary. Ant already has a thread, and if I wanted to go talk about say, Sue Lightning, there's places like the porncow thread to post in.

It is pretty damn hilarious all of this Reddit drama got up to this point. Shame some of the juicier stuff from the high point of all the shit is lost speaking from an observer's pov (though at least most was archived).


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Jan 11, 2020)

I have only barely heard of this shit before, just use the damn threads for them already or make your own. If it gets traction, then whatever, cool. Otherwise they don't deserve any special treatment just because it's some ancient-ass radio show that no longer exists and they were exceptional enough to get nuked by Reddit.


----------



## zyclonPD (Jan 11, 2020)

Single Action Army said:


> I am currently talking with one of the former subreddit admins (with an active O&A Youtube streaming channel) about gathering some people and making sure they understand the rules/culture of the Farms. Before we're ready to present our case to you, I want to clarify a couple things:
> 
> ---
> 1) The sub NEVER advocated IRL-trolling in an official capacity. The worst accusation that you levied that was more or less encouraged was fucking with Anthony on Twitter, particularly because Anthony doxxed people who made fun of him for being fucked by a tranny and called their schools/businesses to try to get them kicked out. After the trouble we have gotten into with Reddit, admins and prominent users were *AGAINST *calling Joey Cum's venues for cancellation, review-bombing Fat Tomlinson's books, and the like.
> ...


I dunno. This all seems to check out. I just have to ask: what do you think about the nation of Israel? Also your thoughts on the People's Republic of China?


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jan 11, 2020)

Eh, I always listened to either Bob & Tom or John Boy & Billy whenever I wanted to get my fix for morning radio shock jocks, never really listened to Opie & Anthony all that much.

But I'm not opposed to an Opie & Anthony sub-forum, at least not in and of itself. As much as people like to rag on Weeb Wars, it got its own forum because the original thread grew too big too quickly and to be honest, I'm of the opinion that the majority of the best content in 2019 on the Farms largely dealt with the Weeb Wars or Yaniv (save for a few exceptions like Null telling the New Zealand government to fuck off)

However, following the example of the Weeb Wars, I think a Community Watch thread should do for now and if there's enough potential, then a proper sub-forum.


----------



## DidYouJustSayThat (Jan 11, 2020)

This has been suggested before, didn't see an answer, so raising it again - why not move to voat?  r/fatpeoplehate refugees seem happy there.


----------



## killuminati (Jan 11, 2020)

Single Action Army said:


> It looks like the consensus is somewhere between mixed and against, so if either Null or the community doesn't want us, that's cool, but I'd like you to at least hear what the old admins have to say first _and _understand that these people are a lot like Farms posters.


It's not even that nobody wants you here. Nobody gives a fuck about you or the people from these sub-reddits personally. There's literally nothing preventing you or anyone else from registering and establishing yourselves in the threads that already exist. That's the issue here. The gatekeeping you're trying to imply isn't there.

You came here asking for a whole new board to be made on the promise significant user content that has yet to provided (if it's even of value at all). It's something you should have been prepared to show to everyone in the first place. I'm not sure what kind of positive reception you were hoping for when you came here with literally fucking nothing.

Spitballing potential threads and new cows is a lot different from actually being able to create and support the content within them; and coming here empty-handed already demonstrates a lack of understanding of how things generally function on the farms. So far to me you haven't made a very compelling argument for not having your community lurk and assimilate like ever other group has done before.


----------



## Begemot (Jan 11, 2020)

Prince Lotor said:


> Sounds like OP is proposing some autistic EVE Online bullshit or something: "Our faction would like to join your faction as subordinates if we are given certain concessions. Our objectives are not at cross-purposes and there could be certain economic benefits to our joining as well."
> 
> Anyone who wants to can already make an account and post in threads that already exist. Anyone who wants to can already put together an OP and try to get a thread started. If shit's getting enough traffic and generating enough active interest that a seperate board is seen as appropriate then it will get one.
> Just fucking make an account, start fucking posting funny shit. Stop acting like kicked puppies and asking for special privileges before you've fucking done anything.
> ...


Why would lefties hate transformer fans?


----------



## Puck (Jan 11, 2020)

One thing to keep in mind is if null does this every time a bigish subreddit gets nixed they're old members will come here asking for their own subforum, after the OnA boomers it will be the cumbois and then on and on and on till the farms is just a big graveyard of old subreddits.


----------



## ClipBitch (Jan 11, 2020)

Systemic Shock said:


> There's always a reason why these communities become displaced in the first place. It's why places like Gab are so awful when it comes to community, only those with extreme enough views wind up there as nobody is willing to put up with them. If KF took in such communities, it'll just wreak havoc on the community as you're essentially inviting a whole bunch of potentially insane people to post. The only way for such a thing to work is to be very selective over which communities are allowed and would require more moderation than usual just in case choosing such a community was a bad idea. If members of a displaced community wish to join KF, they are free to join, but they shouldn't get any special treatment such as their own subforum.


nigger what

Am I in bizzaro world? The majority of KF is already a bastion for displaced communities. Yaniv censors the news with court orders and blocks people on twitter? People come here to talk about the tampon lord. 8chan gets turned into a Q anon boomer farm? People come here to talk about bloodsports. Christchurch happens? People come here to torrent the video and discuss it without censorship. Amber deletes another video? Foodie beautie censors her comment section? Lemoine protects his tweets? Lowtax turns somethingawful into troon town? Dlive dies and someone want to know what happened? Guess where these people come to talk, you mental midgets? They invade your precious community. In fact, j-unit has talked on stream on multiple occasions about how censorship events have lead to noticeable boosts in new users.

The whole reason your ethnically pure website even exists in its current form is because salty retards kept displacing it. It's not like jewsh has to keep doing increasingly expensive and ridiculously things to keep this place running because its fun.

This place is also literally the defacto podium for people with extreme views. The word edgy is synonymous with this place due to its freespech direction. To act like some stupid subreddit that pokes fun at degenerate radio boomers is somehow crazier than this place is laughable. That's totally worse than the forums dedicated to exposing pedophiles, animal torturers and marz gurls freakishly long arms. Give me a break.

You're all a bunch of puritan fags. This retarded "we're better than them" mentality is the kiwifarms equivalent of twitter asspatting. I'd bet my aunts cousins third testicle that most of the people you interact with here on a daily basis were once from a place like reddit. I'd also bet that a ton of you actively use the services you claim to hate so much.

Also, the whole angle of ruining the community is some of the most half-baked shit I've ever heard. People that cause trouble have always gotten banned. How is this even a issue? If you don't fit in then you get thrown the fuck out. Since when is this news? Since when is moderation even your concern in the first place?  You guys are the kiwi equivalent of somethingawfuls trannies. Instead of trying to boot people out, though, you're trying to keep the scary new guise from getting in. Based.

The big bad kiwis are afraid of some grandpas from reddit that want to shitpost about their silly old radio shows. lul.

I don't know much about the oa reddit (aside from what I learned from those documentaries) but I don't see what harm can come from giving them a street to shit on as a trial run. If they fuck up then a moderator just nukes the forum from orbit. Then everyone else gets to peck at the remains of all the spergs that failed to blend in. Everyone wins.

Anyway, with all due respect, please kill yourselves. Cliques are gay and I hope you all get cluwne'd.

*Thanks for the mad at the internet ratings, strangers. =)*


----------



## Dr. Ricearoni (Jan 11, 2020)

Systemic Shock said:


> There's always a reason why these communities become displaced in the first place. It's why places like Gab are so awful when it comes to community, only those with extreme enough views wind up there as nobody is willing to put up with them. If KF took in such communities, it'll just wreak havoc on the community as you're essentially inviting a whole bunch of potentially insane people to post. The only way for such a thing to work is to be very selective over which communities are allowed and would require more moderation than usual just in case choosing such a community was a bad idea. If members of a displaced community wish to join KF, they are free to join, but they shouldn't get any special treatment such as their own subforum.


Idunno, inviting a bunch of insane people over to post could be fun. Not because they'd post anything worthwhile, but because it'd be fun to laugh at them. It's been getting a little quiet around here lately. This place could use more halal threads.


----------



## research (Jan 11, 2020)

isn't anthony that guy who was arrested for wife beating in 2015?


----------



## Aquinas (Jan 11, 2020)

girlfriend, but yes


----------



## break these cuffs (Jan 11, 2020)

Tanner Glass said:


> You aren't wrong, but the counterpoint would be that good OPs take time. They just put this request up today, no need for them to try and rush to shit out ~7 different OPs on various O&A adjacent people.
> 
> If we're expecting them to properly intergrate, it's going to be a minimum of a few days before they can look out our formatting and learn a bit about our culture.


Their sub got nuked months ago. They could have been making and participating in threads long before. There is nothing preventing them from doing it now, they just want to make sure they have a core group of speds to join and a safe space to jerk each other off in. Just make accounts and start posting you stupid reddit niggers. I doubt Null is going to institute updoots and Kiwi Farms gold for your safeforum so everyone knows how fucking cool you are.


----------



## 2021Murder (Jan 11, 2020)

Single Action Army said:


> I am currently talking with one of the former subreddit admins (with an active O&A Youtube streaming channel) about gathering some people and making sure they understand the rules/culture of the Farms. Before we're ready to present our case to you, I want to clarify a couple things:
> 
> ---
> 1) The sub NEVER advocated IRL-trolling in an official capacity. The worst accusation that you levied that was more or less encouraged was fucking with Anthony on Twitter, particularly because Anthony doxxed people who made fun of him for being fucked by a tranny and called their schools/businesses to try to get them kicked out. After the trouble we have gotten into with Reddit, admins and prominent users were *AGAINST *calling Joey Cum's venues for cancellation, review-bombing Fat Tomlinson's books, and the like.
> ...




As someone that was a regular on the original and first alt sub. Please tell me SAA all the major events that happened in the O&A extended universe in 2019.

Carl Ruiz dying is the only one i can think of, so basically you want a subforum for something that has been effectively dead for over a year.


----------



## moonman1488 (Jan 11, 2020)

research said:


> isn't anthony that guy who was arrested for wife beating in 2015?



Beating, biting, and choking. He later went to rehab but is back to drinking again. He is also legally prohibited from owning guns now, unfortunate for such a gun enthusiast and 2nd Amendment supporter.


----------



## Cheeseburger Picnic (Jan 11, 2020)

I don't know anything about the O&A community but what's with all of the literally whos coming out of the woodwork to talk about ruining the forum culture

We love new friends just come post in the existing threads and see how it goes. Make a couple of new threads if you want. Don't rape our white women.

Give us your tired, your poor,
Your huddled autists yearning to breathe free


----------



## PREACHERGOKU (Jan 11, 2020)

moonman1488 said:


> Beating, biting, and choking. He later went to rehab but is back to drinking again. He is also legally prohibited from owning guns now, unfortunate for such a gun enthusiast and 2nd Amendment supporter.


When did that happen? Didn't he just have to go to rehab for that?


----------



## break these cuffs (Jan 11, 2020)

MakeItRain said:


> I don't know anything about the O&A community but what's with all of the literally whos coming out of the woodwork to talk about ruining the forum culture
> 
> We love new friends just come post in the existing threads and see how it goes. Make a couple of new threads if you want. Don't rape our white women.
> 
> ...


They could be doing that now. They don't want that.


----------



## Chive Turkey (Jan 11, 2020)

I have to agree with the other refugees that this isn't a good idea. Coming out of the blue to beg Null for an entire subforum promising wads of content and bux, while there are Ona threads here that have laid dormant for months, is a bad look and honestly sets a bad precedent as well. Just join up like we did and contribute. I do know I'll make more of an effort to collect dirt on JoeH, Tranpa and Fatrick from now on, this thread has made me aware that I've been negligent of my duties. 

I think a r/opieandanthony/Ona megathread would be a better idea. I disagree with the idea that there's nothing here to milk. There's enough tidbits of info regularly coming in from all the clowns associated with the show and subreddit that something like a megathread could work. A lot of that stuff has no place to go now. It would also work as a far more effective training area for newfags, making it easier to pinpoint and correct banal shitposting and a-logging. 

Then again then again, a subforum _might _work as long as people are made aware of the fact that Rich Vos will be performing at the Laugh Shack in Oklahoma this Friday at 9 PM.


----------



## guntsniffer (Jan 11, 2020)

MakeItRain said:


> what's with all of the literally whos coming out of the woodwork to talk about ruining the forum culture


We bullied a few of the people there who wanted to be known personalities. I have a hunch that some of these "literal whos" might be them.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Jan 11, 2020)

This shit was spergtastic back in the early 2000's and it looks like it still is. Nobody gives a rotten fuck if you think you have formed a "community" around 2 retards. Of you wanted to do this right, you'd low-key join, start an O&A thread (If one is not already up) and see where it goes from there. Being stupid enough to get a banhammer on reddit is no cause to show up and demand another site change its structure for you.


----------



## Begemot (Jan 11, 2020)

ClipBitch said:


> nigger what
> 
> Am I in bizzaro world? The majority of KF is already a bastion for displaced communities. Yaniv censors the news with court orders and blocks people on twitter? People come here to talk about the tampon lord. 8chan gets turned into a Q anon boomer farm? People come here to talk about bloodsports. Christchurch happens? People come here to torrent the video and discuss it without censorship. Amber deletes another video? Foodie beautie censors her comment section? Lemoine protects his tweets? Lowtax turns somethingawful into troon town? Dlive dies and someone want to know what happened? Guess where these people come to talk, you mental midgets? They invade your precious community. In fact, j-unit has talked on stream on multiple occasions about how censorship events have lead to noticeable boosts in new users.
> 
> ...



Those subgroups formed organically, as others have said, by individuals joining in dribs and drabs.

 There's no equivalent, as far as I am aware, of a whole new subforum created enmasse from people who have a possible propensity for actively fail-trolling the lolcows in question.

If O&A is important enough to be given a subforum, why haven't their threads rocketed in numbers like Yaniv's? Surely Redditors aren't scared of kiwifarms? Are they waiting for official dispensation to join as if Josh is the Pope?


----------



## guntsniffer (Jan 11, 2020)

Most of us have no idea what kiwifarms is. I only learned about it because of the New Zealand incident


----------



## Coffee Shits (Jan 11, 2020)

Single Action Army said:


> It looks like the consensus is somewhere between mixed and against,


Consensus? What is this weak shit?

If you want to laugh at someone, just _do it_. Make the thread. If it's popular and funny, good work. If it turns out to be a mistake, learn from the the mistake and try it again.

I know that KF is just a forum on the internet but Jesus, stop piddling around, nut up, and _do it_.


----------



## tuscangarder (Jan 11, 2020)

O and A fans should stop living in the past and move the fuck on


----------



## Strelok (Jan 11, 2020)

It's very simple. Nut up or shut up. We have threads already, use the existing ones, if you can't turn them into horrible unstable post a minute messes, a subforum isn't needed.


----------



## Sen02 (Jan 11, 2020)

Chive Turkey said:


> I think a r/opieandanthony/Ona megathread would be a better idea.


b-but where will i post my "faggot" threads???


----------



## Sissy (Jan 11, 2020)

It does not fall in line with how the site is currently structured, idiot. If you want a place to talk to each other and post what ever gay little videos u make, use discord.


----------



## Faster Than Chris Robin (Jan 11, 2020)

The current structure of the site is nothing to be proud of, tbh


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Jan 11, 2020)

Faster Than Chris Robin said:


> The current structure of the site my life is nothing to be proud of, tbh



Ftfy, now shush.


----------



## Revo (Jan 11, 2020)

tuscangarder said:


> O and A fans should stop living in the past and move the fuck on


I can imagine that this is your excuse for NOT DOING THE FUCKING ART !


----------



## The Fool (Jan 11, 2020)

Sen02 said:


> b-but where will i post my "faggot" threads???



We have a board specifically made for that


----------



## Smooth Calculator (Jan 11, 2020)

I loved the o&a subreddit i had a lot of laughs there but i could care less if they came to the site...


----------



## Porn Theater Usher (Jan 11, 2020)

Chive Turkey said:


> I think a r/opieandanthony/Ona megathread would be a better idea.



I have to second this. 

Might be best to condense all the O&A threads into one, and go from there. 
At the very least I'm looking forward to possibility of laughing at killakuhn and Fatrick again. 

Hopefully Joe Cumia signs up too


----------



## Rotollo (Jan 11, 2020)

Porn Theater Usher said:


> I have to second this.
> 
> Might be best to condense all the O&A threads into one, and go from there.
> At the very least I'm looking forward to possibility of laughing at killakuhn and Fatrick again.
> ...


I just hope if it does get made into a mega thread the subtitle is something like "Pest Control" just for the puns


----------



## Spawn (Jan 11, 2020)

I'm just gonna throw this out there and it may have been suggested but why don't we hold a poll a "vote" as it were. Yay or nay we create or we don't. If they are sooo devouted then they should have no issue showing themselves to us should they not?


----------



## Porn Theater Usher (Jan 11, 2020)

Spawn said:


> I'm just gonna throw this out there and it may have been suggested but why don't we hold a poll a "vote" as it were. Yay or nay we create or we don't. If they are sooo devouted then they should have no issue showing themselves to us should they not?



While I'm in favor of having an O&A subforum, I'd vote no because there's not a single lolcow in the O&A that produces enough tard cum to warrent an entire forum on kiwifarms.

The best option imo is to create a pest-control thread under lolcow or internet famous that contains everything the existing opie and anthony threads and then go from there. If that thread blows up over the next six months; we can address having a whole subforum then.

Edit: I agree with @Spawn's timeframe over my original


----------



## Spawn (Jan 11, 2020)

Porn Theater Usher said:


> While I'm in favor of having an O&A subforum, I'd vote no because there's not a single lolcow in the O&A that produces enough tard cum to warrent an entire forum on kiwifarms.
> 
> The best option imo is to create a pest-control thread under lolcow or internet famous that contains everything the existing opie and anthony threads and then go from there. If that thread blows up over the next year or two; we can address having a whole subforum then.



I'd agree with this although I'd say more 6mo then 1-2 years


----------



## andr0id psycho sho(ker (Jan 11, 2020)

I do agree with opening some kind of pliminary thread before making a full board would prove fruitful. It will gauge how much people want it and the extra support for this site in the mean time couldn't hurt


----------



## Lesbian Sleepover (Jan 11, 2020)

I'm a solid O&A fan and all the off shoots. I was never involved with Reddit because Reddit is fucking super gay AIDS cancer

Reddit demolished O&A boards because of exactly what we do NOT do here --- troll plans , poking the bears etc

An O&A board here that could agree *NOT* to be insufferable cunts to the talents would be welcome. The Reddit people would be bad for kiwi business.

Don't @ me, cunts. Linger Longer!!


----------



## Porn Theater Usher (Jan 11, 2020)

Lesbian Sleepover said:


> I'm a solid O&A fan and all the off shoots. I was never involved with Reddit because Reddit is fucking super gay AIDS cancer
> 
> Reddit demolished O&A boards because of exactly what we do NOT do here --- troll plans , poking the bears etc
> 
> ...



Nah the original subreddit got banned for repeated DMCA complaints because they kept posting pictures from Fatrick Tomlinson's instagram and passages from his books. 

I don't remember any trolling plans or poking the bears outside of the subreddit. Joe Cumia made several appearances on his own volition though.


----------



## Chive Turkey (Jan 11, 2020)

Lesbian Sleepover said:


> Reddit demolished O&A boards because of exactly what we do NOT do here --- troll plans , poking the bears etc


Repeated DMCA notices were what killed every sub except the first. Reddit admins saw a flurry of them arriving in their inbox on a daily basis, and they couldn't verify their validity even if they cared to, so they just baleeted everything. It didn't matter if fresh incarnations of the subreddit instituted strict rules prohibiting copyrighted material from _any_ source, the two fatties would strike away and the admins would comply disinterestingly. That's why the whole excuse the Reddit team made afterwards, that it was all an evil harassment campaign, was such dishonest bullshit. They knew exactly what was happening every step of the way and played along for months, until they released the whack-a-sub game would go on _forever_ unless they drew a line in the sand.

That having been said, there definitely were people who took things too far, and it's imperative that any new migrants get aggressively schooled on the Prime Directive and why its important to this community. Zero tolerance for anyone going out of their way to prod the cows.


----------



## Dysnomia (Jan 11, 2020)

Is that radio show even still on? I hated it. I didn't even know there was a community. You guys want a whole section to yourselves? Not my call but this isn't an orphanage. Can't you all put some kind of shoutout on social media to gather up and put yourselves on a skype or something? It's your own fault you couldn't keep in contact.


----------



## Sam Losco (Jan 11, 2020)

Single Action Army said:


> I am currently talking with one of the former subreddit admins (with an active O&A Youtube streaming channel) about gathering some people and making sure they understand the rules/culture of the Farms. Before we're ready to present our case to you, I want to clarify a couple things:
> 
> ---
> 1) The sub NEVER advocated IRL-trolling in an official capacity. The worst accusation that you levied that was more or less encouraged was fucking with Anthony on Twitter, particularly because Anthony doxxed people who made fun of him for being fucked by a tranny and called their schools/businesses to try to get them kicked out. After the trouble we have gotten into with Reddit, admins and prominent users were *AGAINST *calling Joey Cum's venues for cancellation, review-bombing Fat Tomlinson's books, and the like.
> ...


Want a place to discuss old episodes? Start a thread in Multimedia, you don't need permission. All the other shit could probably fit fine in a Community Watch thread or individual cow threads. 

I don't know why you should get a whole new section just for you because you fags got kicked off Reddit. That's what Voat is for.


----------



## Carcinogenesis (Jan 11, 2020)

ClipBitch said:


> nigger what
> 
> Am I in bizzaro world? The majority of KF is already a bastion for displaced communities. Yaniv censors the news with court orders and blocks people on twitter? People come here to talk about the tampon lord. 8chan gets turned into a Q anon boomer farm? People come here to talk about bloodsports. Christchurch happens? People come here to torrent the video and discuss it without censorship. Amber deletes another video? Foodie beautie censors her comment section? Lemoine protects his tweets? Lowtax turns somethingawful into troon town? Dlive dies and someone want to know what happened? Guess where these people come to talk, you mental midgets? They invade your precious community. In fact, j-unit has talked on stream on multiple occasions about how censorship events have lead to noticeable boosts in new users.
> 
> ...


Please read the last portion of my post. I've clearly stated I have no issues with members of displaced communities joining, I have an issue with them being granted a subforum for themselves just for joining, forming cliques which you clearly have an issue with. Yaniv's subforum started off as merely a thread before everything started picking up, a subforum started when the thread exploded due to the mass publishing of news articles after that anonymity order was lifted if I remember correctly. Those that wanted to post about Yaniv weren't just given a subforum from the get-go, there was a thread already there for anyone to post in. I implore you to learn about what happened to the defunct MrEnter subforum. The community (both fans and critics) surrounding MrEnter (an autistic man who reviews children's cartoons) was fucking awful and swarmed in on any site that discusses MrEnter. That was ultimately why such a subforum was shut down. If Voat decided to kick out those that discuss PizzaGate, would you be fine with taking them all in and giving them a subforum? At the end of the day, Kiwi Farms is just a forum to discuss retards on the internet, not some website trying to save all that are shunned away.


----------



## Porn Theater Usher (Jan 11, 2020)

O&A does not deserve its own unique subforum, but combining the already existing Joe Cumia and Anthony Cumia threads into a single thread and expanding that to contain the entirety of the autistic O&A universe would probably be best. 

None of the O&A cows produce enough tard cum for a single subforum as we can see with the two cum brothers; they barely produce enough for two separate threads.


----------



## Chive Turkey (Jan 11, 2020)

Porn Theater Usher said:


> O&A does not deserve its own unique subforum, but combining the already existing Joe Cumia and Anthony Cumia threads into a single thread and expanding that to contain the entirety of the autistic O&A universe would probably be best.


I think that, if we were to make a megathread, it's best to leave the existing threads alone. Merging them would make a single thread too bloated and confusing. IMO, the purpose of a OnA thread is to contain all the stuff about minor figures and events that don't deserve their own threads, while major people with an extensive lore should be treated no different from any other lolcow. Also, you've got people like Patrick Tomlinson and Logan Lynn that are quite deserving of own threads, considering they're pretty much unrelated basket cases that the sub stumbled across and took a (well-deserved) interest in.


----------



## Porn Theater Usher (Jan 11, 2020)

Chive Turkey said:


> I think that, if we were to make a megathread, it's best to leave the existing threads alone. Merging them would make a single thread too bloated and confusing. IMO, the purpose of a OnA thread is to contain all the stuff about minor figures and events that don't deserve their own threads, while major people with an extensive lore should be treated no different from any other lolcow. Also, you've got people like Patrick Tomlinson and Logan Lynn that are quite deserving of own threads, considering they're pretty much unrelated basket cases that the sub stumbled across and took a (well-deserved) interest in.



My issue with seperate threads for every cow related to the O&A subreddit is that they dont produce enough content on their own, and I assume the majority of kiwifarms doesn't give a shit about them. I feel like the seperate threads would stagnate and die similar to the Joe and Anthony Cumia threads here. However, one massive thread for all of them would show the actual interest in the opie and anthony universe. 

I could be mistaken, but I believe something similar happened with Mr. Enter back in the day. He was a singular cow in a vortex of autism that then generated his own subforum which has since been reduced back to a single thread in the internet famous subforum for various reasons.

If the condensed thread produced enough content over a period of six months to a year, I feel like null and other members of kiwifarms would be willing to create a seperate forum for opie and anthony related autism.


----------



## Cow Poly (Jan 11, 2020)

No @Null I don’t think you want these people here unless the support they would provide outweighs the embarrassment they would bring to the site. The O&A pests (late 90s and early 2000 era trolls) that are actually funny are already here. The spergy boomers from the O&A subreddit can’t let the show die. They can’t seem to move onto other things that are funny and that’s weird to me.


----------



## guntsniffer (Jan 11, 2020)

Sam Losco said:


> I don't know why you should get a whole new section just for you because you fags got kicked off Reddit. That's what Voat is for.


Voat had a conniption because their site sucks and they thought our posts would get in the way of the serious intellectual conversations that all 5 of them were having about butt plugs or some shit


----------



## Failure_Personified (Jan 11, 2020)

Null said:


> Joined: Jun 8, 2019
> 
> I remember when this was a site about Christian Weston Chandler and people got mad about the Lolcow board.



FAKE NEWS, he joined Jun 7, 2019

Also this "Josh" guy is such an OLD FAG
Nov 14, 2012, gee.
He's a boomer in internet years.
Excuse his old eyes 

I do think that there might be a place for a mass migration, but you got to bring some over first and jerk eachother off over the next few months over O&A in a seperate thread.  Once it becomes too large to manage easily then that's when the sub-boards are needed; but even then this isn't 8kum and once a board is created, it creates problems of its own.
Take the Weeb Wars subboard, I personally think the shark had jumped after the main attractions but it subsists on smaller "cows" that could have just had their own threads in other boards.
Also the whole "race to the top" upvoting system is non-existant here.  I have a hard time reasoning that reddit users have the mental capacity for anything that isn't mediocre to reach the largest upvote ratio possible (aka sucking off as many people as possible).

Regardless, I for one welcome new fags, I myself am technically one.  Lurking for a LONG TIME does not count towards my percieved credibility.  Just don't expect more then any other fag and lurk a bit before trying to bring your own "unique" flavor to the forums.

This is the time for the O&A community to adapt or perish, do you really think adapting to a gay forum like this is a good idea for long term viability?


----------



## Love Machine (Jan 11, 2020)

I think if these guys have people amongst them that do strange irl trolling shit, and they eat that shit up. Then maybe they should pay josh to make them their own forum. If they join it will probably be a case of 13% of our population committing 50% of the cringe.


----------



## Kirito (Jan 11, 2020)

These people are already sperging out in PM's about ratings


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Jan 11, 2020)

I still don't understand how there was an O&A subreddit when the show's been defunct for the better part of a decade.


----------



## Bender (Jan 11, 2020)

I have no fucking idea who Opie or Anthony are, but I'd like them to have their own board, as long as it has a good OP for everyone to get up to speed on,


----------



## KillThemCrackasBabies (Jan 11, 2020)

I was an off and on O&A board poster. You can get enough of them to crank out some gold but I don't think an entirely new section is warranted.


----------



## Love Machine (Jan 11, 2020)

Actually didnt this shit basically happen with weeb wars already? The second the Vic case turned they started to sperg the fuck out didnt they? We already had our trial run of this. 

Thinking about it more, I think they should earn their board. I highly doubt that Opie and Anthony shit is lively enough to warrant a whole board. Our resident star wars thread would probably be more active. While I'm all for taking rejects from other places, they still at least have to fit in and interact with other places here in at least some form. This would be inviting them, then immediately Quarantining them to their own entire corner of the site. 

The biggest question is would a good portion of them even leave their Quarantine to explore? Half the fun(for me at least) is recognizing users as you rotate the thread your looking at. This is the key component(in my opinon) that makes the site fun in the first place. Its building a relationship with our other friends here and creating a good conversation, that means agreeing and disagreeing, sometimes we give someone we like a little handy for their ego, or we make fun of them. I dont think just dropping a echo chamber in the middle of it would be very fun outside of the users from the outside looking in.


----------



## KillThemCrackasBabies (Jan 11, 2020)

Love_Machine011 said:


> Actually didnt this shit basically happen with weeb wars already? The second the Vic case turned they started to sperg the fuck out didnt they? We already had our trial run of this.



If any O&A sub-comunity was ever involved or interested with weeb shit I was never aware of it. They always seemed to revolve around comedian circles and your gold nuggest like Fatrick, Logan Lynn, etc.



Love_Machine011 said:


> The biggest question is would a good portion of them even leave their Quarantine to explore? Half the fun(for me at least) is recognizing users as you rotate the thread your looking at. This is the key component(in my opinon) that makes the site fun in the first place. Its building a relationship with our other friends here and creating a good conversation, that means agreeing and disagreeing, sometimes we give someone we like a little handy for their ego, or we make fun of them. I dont think just dropping a echo chamber in the middle of it would be very fun outside of the users from the outside looking in.



I think you might have confused them with some other group, at least on le reddit most were at least vaguely aware of KF and similar "lolcow culture" circles that suggested they took part in them.


----------



## HollaGemini (Jan 11, 2020)

Bastard Samurai said:


> These people are already sperging out in PM's about ratings


Is this true? Can we have more info?
If that is true, slow your roll bitches.. People usually get many bad ratings for a reason.
Edit: Its true. Of course its true.


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Jan 11, 2020)

Count Cumia is my favorite fool


----------



## KingFrampt (Jan 11, 2020)

Imagine the autism from Weeb Wars and then multiply it tenfold, that is what this board would bring


----------



## Spawn (Jan 11, 2020)

Bender said:


> I have no fucking idea who Opie or Anthony are,


To be frank neither do I. But tldr they were cancelled 6 years ago after Anthony said some racist shit or something. To be frank the fact there was even a redit for this shit surprised me. But from the way this thread is going I'd doubt we would get anything good within 6 mo anyway. I mean look at Russel Greer he has a helluva thread yet even when null made a board it went to shit so quick we had to take it down within a couple weeks. Even if we could get a thread with some fucking golden tard cum in it (which seems like a pretty dam big if not gonna lie) then there is no guarantee a board based on it will go well. To me this just seems like a bunch of rediots looking for a new home to sperg out in and since we are the internet's tard corral they wanna make it here. Personally I think based on what I've read and the background on what O&A actually is im gonna concur that you guys should go on 4 Chan or whatever cucked thing they made 8chan into as you all might have better luck with it there.


----------



## Sissy (Jan 11, 2020)

Deny these ill behaved migrants asylum. Granting them safe haven will create social unrest, furthermore stepping outside current site guidelines on the structure of subforums will do little more than make you look spineless.


----------



## Love Machine (Jan 11, 2020)

Can't you still make your own board on 8chan anyway? Just go there.


----------



## Splendid (Jan 11, 2020)

Based on the weekly updates we get from Who Are These Podcasts, I think we should start with just a thread unless OP can describe what sort of extended shenanigans there are that would merit a separate board.


----------



## L50LasPak (Jan 11, 2020)

I apologize if this question has been asked before, but who in particular, even if you are highly dedicated, needs an entire board devoted to Opie and Anthony?

We have an over 1100 _Sweet Jesus 1300_ page long thread of people complaining about the new Star Wars movies in the multimedia section. That's also a large and semi-lively Star Trek thread I frequent, a very lively RedLetterMedia thread as well, both quite long.

You want a place where you can bitch, moan and speculate endlessly about them? Just make a thread and start pointing refugees there.

I don't really care too heavily about Weeb Wars but I'd say something like that is much more complicated and actually did require its own board since there were so many factors involved, regardless of the cesspit it became and the annoying people it attracted to the website.


----------



## JackDonaghysSecretLover (Jan 12, 2020)

Ron and Fez was the superior show. How are people still talking about O&A 6 years after the fact?


----------



## Lilly Philly Burnelli (Jan 12, 2020)

JackDonaghysSecretLover said:


> Ron and Fez was the superior show. How are people still talking about O&A 6 years after the fact?


Some of the fans just want a safe-space to call Anthony a ”tranny lover” and while I’m sure KiwiFarms can accommodate them, it really is just pointless.

Ron and Fez were great by the way, even with Fez.


----------



## KillThemCrackasBabies (Jan 12, 2020)

Oh I'm finally understanding why people keep bringing up Weeb Wars shit; setting up a breeding ground for spergs is what you're comparing the O&A people too, not that O&A fans involved themselves in Weeb Wars. On this note I feel like the O&A people would make significantly more sense, since while the WW shit garnered a huge following because of how many people on here were already huge into culture war faggotry, the O&A reddit was already more traditionally "lolcow based" like the board is skewed towards to begin with.

I still don't think they warrant a dedicated board on their own but I'm curious if maybe an idea similar to Proving Grounds deserves to come back; some kind of much looser standards for how a thread is posted in order to get people informed and curious about an individual without needed an encyclopedic documentation in the OP.


----------



## JackDonaghysSecretLover (Jan 12, 2020)

Lilly Philly Burnelli said:


> Ron and Fez were great by the way, even with Fez.



agreed, I actually loved fez. But anyway


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jan 12, 2020)

KillThemCrackasBabies said:


> Oh I'm finally understanding why people keep bringing up Weeb Wars shit; setting up a breeding ground for spergs is what you're comparing the O&A people too, not that O&A fans involved themselves in Weeb Wars. On this note I feel like the O&A people would make significantly more sense, since while the WW shit garnered a huge following because of how many people on here were already huge into culture war faggotry, the O&A reddit was already more traditionally "lolcow based" like the board is skewed towards to begin with.
> 
> I still don't think they warrant a dedicated board on their own but I'm curious if maybe an idea similar to Proving Grounds deserves to come back; some kind of much looser standards for how a thread is posted in order to get people informed and curious about an individual without needed an encyclopedic documentation in the OP.


I said this before, but the big difference between us and Pests are that Pests actively fuck with people in real life. It's a really huge gulf in board culture. Here, outside of reporting real crimes, you'll get laughed at or even banned if you go out of your way to ruin some random lolcow's life. Some of the more infamous Pests would be considered serious a-logs here.

It would be cool if Null helped this guy set up his own new forum hosted on 1776, but having them here on the board probably isn't a good idea.


----------



## RandoRemi (Jan 12, 2020)

Uh oh reddit fags.
This aint a good idea


----------



## I Love Beef (Jan 12, 2020)

Weeb Wars veteran here, you Opie and Anthony Redditors need to earn your way up, ie open up a thread and get talking.

Not trying to throw my or our weight around, sorry, that's just how it goes. We didn't explode into prevalence 1/5ths the way into 2019 without a massive influx of people wanting to shoot the shit about self important elitist anime fan news outlets string pulling like crazy and anime dubbing production hotbed scandals. If it's interesting, Null and the mods will let you all know. Until then, open up a thread and wait and see.


----------



## guntsniffer (Jan 12, 2020)

I Love Beef said:


> Weeb Wars veteran here, you Opie and Anthony Redditors need to earn your way up, ie open up a thread and get talking.
> 
> Not trying to throw my or our weight around, sorry, that's just how it goes. We didn't explode into prevalence 1/5ths the way into 2019 without a massive influx of people wanting to shoot the shit about self important elitist anime fan news outlets string pulling like crazy and anime dubbing production hotbed scandals. If it's interesting, Null and the mods will let you all know. Until then, open up a thread and wait and see.


You're a faggot


----------



## I Love Beef (Jan 12, 2020)

guntsniffer said:


> You're a faggot


I was going to call you something awful, but I can see you've already named yourself. Good day. And good luck.


----------



## Jaimas (Jan 12, 2020)

Christ, I remember when this show was on the air in NY in the early 2000s and even then it was a hotbed for Autistic drama.

It's been like a decade and a half so I may not be remembering right, but they were taken off the air because one of their contests was to have couples fuck in public and one particularly brilliant pair of morons decided to bang in a vestibule in Saint Patrick's church in the middle of a fucking mass service. The blastback was fucking _apocalyptic_. The Catholic League got involved and they were out for blood. It was a mess.

To prevent them from broadcasting on any other network, WNEW didn't terminate their contracts, and just paid them for not doing anything until their contracts ran out. As I recall, this one incident ultimately set events in motion that for all intents and purposes killed pretty much all drive-time talk radio in NY by 2004 except for the big names on other networks like Stern and Imus. The big networks had no interest in hiring what effectively was a giant fine magnet no matter how good the ratings were, and WNEW became another top 40 station.


----------



## JackDonaghysSecretLover (Jan 12, 2020)

Jaimas said:


> Christ, I remember when this show was on the air in NY in the early 2000s and even then it was a hotbed for Autistic drama.
> 
> It's been like a decade and a half so I may not be remembering right, but they were taken off the air because one of their contests was to have couples fuck in public and one particularly brilliant pair of morons decided to bang in a vestibule in Saint Patrick's church in the middle of a fucking mass service. The blastback was fucking _apocalyptic_. The Catholic League got involved and they were out for blood. It was a mess.
> 
> To prevent them from broadcasting on any other network, WNEW didn't terminate their contracts, and just paid them for not doing anything until their contracts ran out. As I recall, this one incident ultimately set events in motion that for all intents and purposes killed pretty much all drive-time talk radio in NY by 2004 except for the big names on other networks like Stern and Imus. The big networks had no interest in hiring what effectively was a giant fine magnet no matter how good the ratings were, and WNEW became another top 40 station.



They also did the April fools prank where they announced Boston's mayor died in a car crash. His family thought it was real for a bit and they got booted off the Boston stations for it.


----------



## r00 (Jan 12, 2020)

Damn Near said:


> Joe Cumia and Patrick Tomlinson aren't interesting and the O&A reddit fags never understood that. And they had their subreddit shitcanned for their trouble



I disagree about joe and patrick. 
Patrick chimps like crazy with very little provocation, and joes buffoonery is constant and fucking fascinating. They are cows of the highest order.



break these cuffs said:


> Then why aren't they doing it in his thread? It's 10 pages long. They want a safe space to jerk each other off in and launch gayops from.



Thats a fair point. Its mostly because a lot of the pests a gigantic faggots themselves. 
As far as the gayops goes, im torn. Obviously i dont want to participate, but theres something hilariously poetic about the fact that opie and anthony created that monster themselves over many years, and they sure did love the pests when they were fucking with random smalltown radio hosts for no reason.


----------



## Damn Near (Jan 12, 2020)

r00 said:


> I disagree about joe and patrick.
> Patrick chimps like crazy with very little provocation, and joes buffoonery is constant and fucking fascinating. They are cows of the highest order.


One is a twitter liberal with TDS and the other is a confused online boomer. These aren't exactly rare things. Who the fuck cares?


----------



## Banditotron (Jan 12, 2020)

We're not a refugee camp. Opie is a faggot and all of you radio nerds or whatever need to leave.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Jan 12, 2020)

Single Action Army said:


> I am currently talking with one of the former subreddit admins (with an active O&A Youtube streaming channel) about gathering some people and making sure they understand the rules/culture of the Farms. Before we're ready to present our case to you, I want to clarify a couple things:
> 
> ---
> 1) The sub NEVER advocated IRL-trolling in an official capacity. The worst accusation that you levied that was more or less encouraged was fucking with Anthony on Twitter, particularly because Anthony doxxed people who made fun of him for being fucked by a tranny and called their schools/businesses to try to get them kicked out. After the trouble we have gotten into with Reddit, admins and prominent users were *AGAINST *calling Joey Cum's venues for cancellation, review-bombing Fat Tomlinson's books, and the like.
> ...


I admire your dedication to the cause, but also, fuck off.


----------



## Fuzhou (Jan 12, 2020)

Daily Reminder that the best current on air radio comedy show is, and always will be The Bob and Tom Show, Opie and Anthony only had a few times I cared enough to listen. 

Also, isn't that reddit clone Voat still a fucking thing? And Can't you make forums for yourself?


----------



## Love Machine (Jan 12, 2020)

Video killed the radio star, its time we move on from 1978 fellas.


----------



## Jaimas (Jan 12, 2020)

JackDonaghysSecretLover said:


> They also did the April fools prank where they announced Boston's mayor died in a car crash. His family thought it was real for a bit and they got booted off the Boston stations for it.



Their rise and fall is a great example of how not to run a business, and why chasing ratings can ultimately kill your brand. 

WNEW's ratings were all over the place (mostly low, it was trying to break into a market with a lot of longstanding shows), and Opie and Anthony was its biggest show (disproportionately so). The problem was how they got to be the biggest show: by being willing to cross every single line they could. As a long-time fan of edgy comedy, I can respect that. As a radio show, however, this was basically suicide, and everyone knew it except O&A's fanbase.

Now... About that fanbase. O&A's at best were indifferent to other shows and at worst flat-out hated every other show that wasn't O&A. O&A themselves were just as bad in this regard, basically shit-talking most of the other shows on the network. This made cross-promotion basically impossible for WNEW, and would inevitably lead to the death of the network. In early 2002, Opie and Anthony aggressively started shit with the Don and Mike show.

For the uninitiated, Don and Mike were a pair of industry veterans, and while they were doing abysmal in NY (fucking all of WNEW's lineup was), they were a juggernaut elsewhere (especially in DC, where they had managed to compete with Rush and win). The two were competitors for the same demographic; whereas O&A was more about the shock humor, Don and Mike were more conventional humor. For reasons I still haven't been able to fully understand, O&A took issue with Don and Mike and spent nearly 3 days of time bitching about them on air. In response, Don finally lost his shit and delivered a lengthy, insult-laden rant, and this led to both shows being suspended. However, while WNEW suspended both shows initally, O&A was allowed back on the air after only a few days - despite causing the entire incident - _because WNEW was dead in the water without it.  _Don and Mike, meanwhile, never returned. They were still contracted, just not on the air in NY, and old episodes ran in their slot. This did not endear O&A to Don and Mike's fans and naturally, they tuned out. WNEW's already bad overall ratings got worse because as bad as Don and Mike's ratings were in NY, it was still WNEW's second-biggest show.

Less than who months later, the Saint Patrick's Cathedral Incident I mentioned in my previous post happened. This was, in turn, less than two weeks after Opie and Anthony had just been fined tens of thousands of dollars for another incident. By now, the FCC was out for blood. Opie and Anthony had been fined dozens of times over a three year period, and the FCC hit WNEW with what was, at the time, one of the biggest fines they'd ever leveraged. _Ever. _On top of this, there was serious consideration being given by the FCC for pulling WNEW's license entirely, due to this one show. 

Inevitably, the pair were inevitably taken off the air and WNEW tried hard to keep things going by basically giving Ron and Fez basically _every single time slot freed up by the departure of the other shows_. This was great if you were a fan of them (general consensus is that Ron and Fez were the best show on the network), but while they were the third-best show on WNEW at the time, the loss of Opie and Anthony's fanbase made the ratings crater. WNEW basically died at this point.


----------



## Cow Poly (Jan 12, 2020)

The lack of posting in this thread should be proof enough that a subforum would be a waste of time/space/energy. If Opie was still relevant, Jim Norton was still edgy and funny, Anthony could still get away with low-key racism, Patrice was still alive, Jocktober was still a thing, everyone didn’t hate each other and _radio still existed_ ... then I’d say go for it. Alas...


----------



## Fatal Cardiac Infarction (Jan 12, 2020)

Morning zoo talk shows are incredibly annoying and are only followed by the worst elements of humanity.  Instant death would be preferable to having to put up with these truly truly exceptional specimens of humanity.  I vote no.


----------



## Hideous K (Jan 12, 2020)

If they learn to code and get a server running themselves then they can make their own forum with blackjacks and hookers
also I think it be a bad idea as it will go into the same problem something awful had before so thats a no for me, sorry O and P community sad to see reddit screwed you over.


----------



## TheFloor (Jan 12, 2020)

Yes, let’s create a special section where a handful of people can continue beating a dead horse. Do it fast, because their subreddit was deleted almost a year ago and the clock is ticking. They need new recruits to continue harassing people nobody cares about. Do it for free speech!


----------



## Ex Cummunicated Sasser HD (Jan 12, 2020)

Baba Booey Baba Booey.

Wait, that was the other one wasn't it?


----------



## stinknigger 69:420 (Jan 12, 2020)

Come on fellas. If our subreddit were still around and you guys got deleted, by golly, we'd give you refuge. Find it in your hearts to accept a friendly gang of young radio boomers. We're decent folk, we can tell the difference between those who are faggots and not a faggots. We're Mel Gibson fanatics, just like you.

Also, I heard that Patrick S. Tomlinson is gay and throws dead babies at black people.


----------



## Love Machine (Jan 12, 2020)

stinknigger 69:420 said:


> Come on fellas. If our subreddit were still around and you guys got deleted, by golly, we'd give you refuge. Find it in your hearts to accept a friendly gang of young radio boomers. We're decent folk, we can tell the difference between those who are faggots and not a faggots. We're Mel Gibson fanatics, just like you.
> 
> Also, I heard that Patrick S. Tomlinson is gay and throws dead babies at black people.


Death before reddit.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Jan 12, 2020)

I fully support making a subforum where the reddit refugees are the cows.


----------



## Caesare (Jan 13, 2020)

r00 said:


> . Obviously i dont want to participate, but theres something hilariously poetic about the fact that opie and anthony created that monster themselves over many years, and they sure did love the pests when they were fucking with random smalltown radio hosts for no reason.



I don't think the old pests and the guys from the reddit are the same group really. Maybe a couple are the same, idk. Anyway, the pests annoyed radio shows by posting gross and silly things on the shows Facebook pages for like a day or two during jocktober and then it was over with. Unless your show was named Scott and Todd or had two guys named John and Jeff, you shut down your Facebook for a few days are were done with it.

These reddit jerks have been doing the same shit for 6 years since the show essentially ended with Anthony's firing, and would like to continue indefinitely by coming here. That's something else entirely from what the old pests used to do. And the pests were actual fans, these people act like they hate everyone who was ever involved with the show.


----------



## ForTheHoard (Jan 13, 2020)

I’m a fan but I’m not entirely sure how that would translate into an active board.  I suppose give it a shot.  If it deserves its spot, it will probably stay.


----------



## r00 (Jan 13, 2020)

Coleman Francis said:


> I don't think the old pests and the guys from the reddit are the same group really. Maybe a couple are the same, idk. Anyway, the pests annoyed radio shows by posting gross and silly things on the shows Facebook pages for like a day or two during jocktober and then it was over with. Unless your show was named Scott and Todd or had two guys named John and Jeff, you shut down your Facebook for a few days are were done with it.
> 
> These reddit jerks have been doing the same shit for 6 years since the show essentially ended with Anthony's firing, and would like to continue indefinitely by coming here. That's something else entirely from what the old pests used to do. And the pests were actual fans, these people act like they hate everyone who was ever involved with the show.



Its a different group of retards and shut ins, but the irony is still too wonderful for me to not enjoy.  Anthony and Jimmy being bullied into the states they are in now by losers on the internet spamming tranny jokes will never not be hilarious. 

I'm walking back my statement of support for the pests. Inviting in the refugees probably isnt a good idea because there are a lot of mongoloids in amongst them and they do tend to shit up everywhere they go, but I'm still sad that there isnt a good place to document all the years of evidence of the major failings and hypocrisies of the people in that universe. 
Here does seem like a reasonable venue if there were good archives of all the past stuff that happened, and it makes sense that it would need its own home because there is too much niche information on a too many people (including the pests) to be just dumping it in with the general cows, and because it probably wouldnt generate too much new content.


----------



## TheFloor (Jan 13, 2020)

Coleman Francis said:


> I don't think the old pests and the guys from the reddit are the same group really. Maybe a couple are the same, idk. Anyway, the pests annoyed radio shows by posting gross and silly things on the shows Facebook pages for like a day or two during jocktober and then it was over with. Unless your show was named Scott and Todd or had two guys named John and Jeff, you shut down your Facebook for a few days are were done with it.
> 
> These reddit jerks have been doing the same shit for 6 years since the show essentially ended with Anthony's firing, and would like to continue indefinitely by coming here. That's something else entirely from what the old pests used to do. And the pests were actual fans, these people act like they hate everyone who was ever involved with the show.



I could be wrong, but I suspect the original O&A community has long since moved on or abandoned ship because they didn’t like what the community had become. But, I guess that’s the reason for this thread - to see if there any pieces of corn left in the poop.

My opinion? I suspect it’s largely some of the Cumia wannabes (who hate Cumia, actually) who have hijacked that community and think they can pull traffic by getting “exposure” here. Several have Youtube channels with a few hundred subs, and they operate under the guise of humor while goading “the community” (which is likely more sock accounts than actual people) into attacking other shows they perceive as competition to try to shut them down. Usually these targeted shows haven’t done anything wrong, but they’ve built a small following and are pulling okay donations, so these guys manufacture reasons to go after them, generally in the form of quotes taken out of context, goofy screenshots, and wild speculation/fantasy stated as fact. And of course they mass report their channels, as well as try to get them kicked off Patreon/Streamlabs/whatever.


----------



## Consider Lizärds (Jan 13, 2020)

stinknigger 69:420 said:


> Come on fellas. If our subreddit were still around and you guys got deleted, by golly, we'd give you refuge. Find it in your hearts to accept a friendly gang of young radio boomers. We're decent folk, we can tell the difference between those who are faggots and not a faggots. We're Mel Gibson fanatics, just like you.
> 
> Also, I heard that Patrick S. Tomlinson is gay and throws dead babies at black people.



If you're all like this then fuck off.


----------



## Tanner Glass (Jan 13, 2020)

JackDonaghysSecretLover said:


> Ron and Fez was the superior show. How are people still talking about O&A 6 years after the fact?



Because Opie and Anthony didn't blossom into full and terrible cows until they lost their major radio shows and dignity, which started ~8 years ago. People are talking about them still, now, because of the gigantic downward spiral they're both on (Anthony in particular).

For example, there's the moment where Ronnie B (of Ron and Fez) goes on Anthony's basement show and basically just flat out asks him "what, really, is your problem?" that happened several years after Anthony was removed from his own radio show.






Also, I can't believe we've gone 15 pages an no one has mentioned why people _constantly _fuck with Opie and Anthony. One thing that hasn't been mentioned thus far is that Opie and Anthony (and various offsites, like wackbag.com) had a group of special fans referred to as *Pests* - whos entire job was basically being Opie and Anthony's personal radio army.

If Opie and Anthony were feuding with another morning show? Hundreds and thousands of pests would call that show constantly and try and fuck it up by being disruptive, either by sneaking in O&A show references subtly or by getting on the air, playing along for a few minutes, and then just screaming the n-word until the call got dropped.

Opie and Anthony, themselves, as well as thier guests were also pests and shitbags and engaged in said behavior. They would book shitty guests intentionally just to fuck with them, they would deal with women being booked by having Patrice O'Neal come in and disrespect them, and they had Louis CK badger Donald Rumsfeld about being a lizard person, and so on.

So what happens when these Pests no longer have a show to follow or attack? They turned  on Opie and Anthony themselves in a hilariously karmic fashion, an early 2000s version of "person who worked for woke twitter for years attacked and ruined by woke twitter" and it's a lot of _those_ fans who started digging and found out about Anthony's tranny shennanigans, among other things. Opie and Anthony are being attacked much the way they attacked others, by the very same people they no longer control.


----------



## Troonos (Jan 13, 2020)

Thomas Apostle is a bug-eyed, larcenous heroin addict.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jan 13, 2020)

Single Action Army said:


> 4) There are more than just Ant and Joe that are ripe cows that non-fans would find largely entertaining.


and what exactly is stopping you from simply creating threads about those cows and filling them with content?


----------



## Dysnomia (Jan 13, 2020)

Tanner Glass said:


> Because Opie and Anthony didn't blossom into full and terrible cows until they lost their major radio shows and dignity, which started ~8 years ago. People are talking about them still, now, because of the gigantic downward spiral they're both on (Anthony in particular).
> 
> For example, there's the moment where Ronnie B (of Ron and Fez) goes on Anthony's basement show and basically just flat out asks him "what, really, is your problem?" that happened several years after Anthony was removed from his own radio show.
> 
> ...



I actually had no idea people fucked with them so much.  

I listened to Stern. And after that some local guys that got canned when the station switched to some ghetto crap music. It's hard to find anyone that you don't want to strangle these days.



DumbDude42 said:


> and what exactly is stopping you from simply creating threads about those cows and filling them with content?



I think that's better. If they are interesting enough people will come to the threads.


----------



## Mister Qwerty (Jan 13, 2020)

Tanner Glass said:


> Because Opie and Anthony didn't blossom into full and terrible cows until they lost their major radio shows and dignity, which started ~8 years ago. People are talking about them still, now, because of the gigantic downward spiral they're both on (Anthony in particular).
> 
> For example, there's the moment where Ronnie B (of Ron and Fez) goes on Anthony's basement show and basically just flat out asks him "what, really, is your problem?" that happened several years after Anthony was removed from his own radio show.
> 
> ...


The thing is  both Opie and Anthony knew this is how it would end. They even said on their show that the pests would end their radio careers.


----------



## Superman93 (Jan 13, 2020)

Single Action Army said:


> I am currently talking with one of the former subreddit admins (with an active O&A Youtube streaming channel) about gathering some people and making sure they understand the rules/culture of the Farms. Before we're ready to present our case to you, I want to clarify a couple things:
> 
> ---
> 1) The sub NEVER advocated IRL-trolling in an official capacity. The worst accusation that you levied that was more or less encouraged was fucking with Anthony on Twitter, particularly because Anthony doxxed people who made fun of him for being fucked by a tranny and called their schools/businesses to try to get them kicked out. After the trouble we have gotten into with Reddit, admins and prominent users were *AGAINST *calling Joey Cum's venues for cancellation, review-bombing Fat Tomlinson's books, and the like.
> ...


If this is the case that you make I gotta tell you man you did not sell me at all. In fact I was ok with giving you guys are chance but now I'm against you completely. 


Single Action Army said:


> 1) The sub NEVER advocated IRL-trolling in an official capacity. The worst accusation that you levied that was more or less encouraged was fucking with Anthony on Twitter, particularly because Anthony doxxed people who made fun of him for being fucked by a tranny and called their schools/businesses to try to get them kicked out. After the trouble we have gotten into with Reddit, admins and prominent users were *AGAINST *calling Joey Cum's venues for cancellation, review-bombing Fat Tomlinson's books, and the like.


You're already off to a bad start. We dox people literally everyday. Cant cry like a bitch and go on organized troll campaigns to get back at people. Each individual is responsible for their own anonymity and security. If you end up getting doxed because of your own autistic antics that is that individual's fault.


Single Action Army said:


> 2) *It's a hatedom and a fandom.* Yes we would love to keep posting vids and photoshops of the associated cows, but we'd also like to discuss the episodes of the old show that we liked. There's currently no official place for that at the moment, as the current Reddit is locked for admin OPs only.


We aren't fans or hate anybody. We just like laughing at dumbshit at the internet. Also as many memebers including myself has pointed out no one is stopping you from making a multimedia thread and talking about OnA. Also I wanna take the time to mention that subforums are primarily created not just because there's massive interest for a particular cow or subject. It's mostly for clerical reasons because these subjects of interest tend to do a lot of retarded shit on a daily bases to the point each event needs to be individually catalog. Are we going to have people cataloging events and eccentric characthers or just people coming in here to shitpost dumb reddit memes. 


Single Action Army said:


> 3) Yes, it was a subreddit, but none of us were typical "yikes, oof, gonald blumf, thanks for the gold!"-type Redditors who would be against the culture here. _*The Kiwi Farms specifically popped into my head because I thought it would be a great fit*_*. Lots of mostly right-leaning people who just enjoy shitposting.*


I want you to take this next sentence to heart. 


Kiwifarms doesn't have political leanings anywhere (Except for AnH). The only thing we lean to is funny.  Never forget that because if the minute you do forget that you're gonna get Corbin Dallas Multipass'd.


Single Action Army said:


> 4) There are more than just Ant and Joe that are ripe cows that non-fans would find largely entertaining. Opie, Jim Norton, Sam Roberts, Scorch, Bobo, Sherrod Small, *Carl Ruiz (RIP)*, Stuttering John, Beetlejuice, Lady Di, Twitchels, and those are just the primarily-related characters.


The fact that you literally have a dead cow among the group of people you claim to be entertaining makes me question whether or not that you're group of people would fit in here.

TLR You and your group won't fit in here (yet) and need to lurk moar.


----------



## W00K #17 (Jan 13, 2020)

I would move your discussions to pornhub video comment sections.


----------



## bonezzz (Jan 13, 2020)

Team Cumia Reporting In...


----------



## Flávia’s Cleaning Service (Jan 14, 2020)

Fuck SpaceEdge

But really Null as someone who was very active on r/O&A, I don't think being a faction of Kiwi Farms would be the best. The majority really wouldn't fit in. A lot of boomers and spergs, the community enjoys low effort meme spamming etc. Like Weed Wars but worse.

I think the ideal solution might be a bbs hosted by 1776.


----------



## stinknigger 69:420 (Jan 14, 2020)

I, Patrick S. Tomlinson, @stealthygeek on Twitter, am a gay child, child.


----------



## Autisimodo (Jan 14, 2020)

So far I've seen anything *but *content. The Cumia threads have had virtually no new posts since this thread was started and a quick glance through the Prospering Grounds has no threads related to O&A.

I don't know what OP is doing, but this feels like a waste of time. The O&A "Refugees" can make as many promises as they want, but until I see a thread I'm not buying it.


----------



## stinknigger 69:420 (Jan 14, 2020)

Autisimodo said:


> So far I've seen anything *but *content. The Cumia threads have had virtually no new posts since this thread was started and a quick glance through the Prospering Grounds has no threads related to O&A.
> 
> I don't know what OP is doing, but this feels like a waste of time. The O&A "Refugees" can make as many promises as they want, but until I see a thread I'm not buying it.


Yeah man, 1,000 or so members ain't posting cuz their shit gets deleted by KF mods cuz they're gay because all you niggas is restrictive is shit... but let's base our opinion on them based on our rubric!

Seriously, stuff a dick down your throat and drink Jew cum, you worthless pleb. How's that for antagonostic, modboy? Huh? Delete my posts, Mr. Freedumb of Speech?

Thanks for the video of My Hero shooting up a Mosque in NZ, but for not much else, bitch.


----------



## Autisimodo (Jan 14, 2020)

stinknigger 69:420 said:


> Yeah man, 1,000 or so members ain't posting cuz their shit gets deleted by KF mods cuz they're gay because all you niggas is restrictive is shit... but let's base our opinion on them based on our rubric!
> 
> Seriously, stuff a dick down your throat and drink Jew cum, you worthless pleb. How's that for antagonostic, modboy? Huh? Delete my posts, Mr. Freedumb of Speech?
> 
> Thanks for the video of My Hero shooting up a Mosque in NZ, but for not much else, bitch.


Nigger I'm not even a _somebody _on this website. All you're doing is making your community look like a bunch of faggots. 

Also, there hasn't been a surge in new members either, so you're full of shit.


----------



## Strelok (Jan 14, 2020)

We should make a community watch thread on these people instead. They're much more entertaining than O&A.


----------



## Caverlock (Jan 14, 2020)

Guys, for all practical purposes, the issue is already settled.  Over 3/4s of the O&A people (including the sorta de-facto leader) don't want a forum here unless it happens organically, so even if it the reception here were overwhelmingly positive--and it obviously isn't--it would just fail because of disuse and/or fighting.

Also, I had said I would get my Patrick thread out by Saturday or Sunday, which obviously didn't happen.  Sorry about that.  For one, I wasn't expecting an O&A person to post this petition here.  When I found out about it, I tried to rush the thread I had slowly been making.  When the response to an O&A KF forum was so negative from the O&A community itself, I slacked back off.  Also, I ran into problems because of the sheer amount of data I was trying to cram into one post





I had to completely redo how I organized my images after over half of them turned into ATTACH.  I've done that, but am also going to combine multiple screenshots of similar things into one, and lower the dimensions of everything, so there isn't such a ludicrous demand on the site and readers' computers.  There were hundreds of arranged images, plus a handful of videos and text.  I thought it was too good to be true, but still kept retardedly cramming shit in hoping my luck wouldn't run out, but it did.  I don't even know which side the problem was on.

I have a lot less free time outside of weekends, but the Patrick thread is coming, probably before this weekend.  Sorry again for the delays, if anyone was wanting to read it Sunday.

Again, there's no point in arguing unless it's for argument's sake.


----------



## Caesare (Jan 14, 2020)

Autisimodo said:


> So far I've seen anything *but *content. The Cumia threads have had virtually no new posts since this thread was started and a quick glance through the Prospering Grounds has no threads related to O&A.



And both cumia threads are dogshit, frequented by the same cretins from this subreddit who managed to assimilate. The Cumia family are unusual and silly but they aren't cows.


----------



## Chive Turkey (Jan 14, 2020)

Tanner Glass said:


> So what happens when these Pests no longer have a show to follow or attack? They turned on Opie and Anthony themselves in a hilariously karmic fashion, an early 2000s version of "person who worked for woke twitter for years attacked and ruined by woke twitter" and it's a lot of _those_ fans who started digging and found out about Anthony's tranny shennanigans, among other things. Opie and Anthony are being attacked much the way they attacked others, by the very same people they no longer control.


I've seen this repeated a lot (largely thanks to Ant and Jim), but it's not really true. It's a shame the old sub reddit is gone, because the old posts would show that everyone was completely supportive of Anthony and Norton (not so much Opie). People stickied to their respective communities and monitored the goings-on. Things didn't start getting ugly until Anthony did a roast of Big Jay Oakerson and bombed spectacularly, and rumors broke out that he had an intimate relationship with the tranny Sue Lightning. The Redditors understandly mocked him for it in a friendly manner, and it would've stayed at that had Kumiya not flung himself into a rage at this gentle ribbing, making threads shit talking fans and threatening to dox people, going as far to issue bounties on individuals. This _immediately _soured the mood and caused people to start to actively troll and prod him instead.

Roughly around the same time, Joe Cumia was shilling his own awful podcast and started to aggressively berate the fans when they pointed out that the podcast was 'unasked and unwanted'. And Jim Norton was revealing himself to be spineless worm who scammed his own fans. There's a reason ironic love for Opie became a thing: for all his faults, he didn't go out of his way to attack the fans for making fun of him.

tl;dr, the pests were overwhelmingly friendly towards most of the former hosts until the latter began to treat them like garbage deplorables because they weren't hugging their nuts hard enough while giving them money. The fan hatred of Ant, Jim, etc is entirely self-engineered.


----------



## Consider Lizärds (Jan 14, 2020)

Chive Turkey said:


> I've seen this repeated a lot (largely thanks to Ant and Jim), but it's not really true. It's a shame the old sub reddit is gone, because the old posts would show that everyone was completely supportive of Anthony and Norton (not so much Opie). People stickied to their respective communities and monitored the goings-on. Things didn't start getting ugly until Anthony did a roast of Big Jay Oakerson and bombed spectacularly, and rumors broke out that he had an intimate relationship with the tranny Sue Lightning. The Redditors understandly mocked him for it in a friendly manner, and it would've stayed at that had Kumiya not flung himself into a rage at this gentle ribbing, making threads shit talking fans and threatening to dox people, going as far to issue bounties on individuals. This _immediately _soured the mood and caused people to start to actively troll and prod him instead.
> 
> Roughly around the same time, Joe Cumia was shilling his own awful podcast and started to aggressively berate the fans when they pointed out that the podcast was 'unasked and unwanted'. And Jim Norton was revealing himself to be spineless worm who scammed his own fans. There's a reason ironic love for Opie became a thing: for all his faults, he didn't go out of his way to attack the fans for making fun of him.
> 
> tl;dr, the pests were overwhelmingly friendly towards most of the former hosts until the latter began to treat them like garbage deplorables because they weren't hugging their nuts hard enough while giving them money. The fan hatred of Ant, Jim, etc is entirely self-engineered.



Interesting stuff, but this has PRACTICALLY NOTHING to do with the subject of the thread, this is just general A&O discussion.


----------



## Chive Turkey (Jan 14, 2020)

Consider Lizards said:


> Interesting stuff, but this has PRACTICALLY NOTHING to do with the subject of the thread, this is just general A&O discussion.


It's relevant to the post I quoted. I'm also not sure why a post on the nature of the r/opieandanthony community isn't relevant to a thread about that community, but I'll bow to your superior wisdow.


----------



## stinknigger 69:420 (Jan 14, 2020)

Autisimodo said:


> Nigger I'm not even a _somebody _on this website. All you're doing is making your community look like a bunch of faggots.
> 
> Also, there hasn't been a surge in new members either, so you're full of shit.


I get that you think "Autisimodo" is a clever wacky name and everything, but it should just be "Dumbfaggotosis" or some shit because you have issues worse than being on the spectrum.

Also I'm Patrick S. Tomlinson and I cram dicks and balls into my mouth and rectum.

PS: KiwiFarms: "we make fun of lolcows but as soon as we read something we disagree with we react negatively to it and will even delete it"

Gay... fuckin' shit.


----------



## Damn Near (Jan 14, 2020)

stinknigger 69:420 said:


> I get that you think "Autisimodo" is a clever wacky name and everything, but it should just be "Dumbfaggotosis" or some shit because you have issues worse than being on the spectrum.


nigger are you fucking re.tarded


----------



## Aquinas (Jan 14, 2020)

im loving this discussion,  also you retards have your own forum, go there


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Jan 14, 2020)

stinknigger 69:420 said:


> I get that you think "Autisimodo" is a clever wacky name and everything, but it should just be "Dumbfaggotosis" or some shit because you have issues worse than being on the spectrum.
> 
> Also I'm Patrick S. Tomlinson and I cram dicks and balls into my mouth and rectum.
> 
> ...



This account is making me feel nostalgic for the O&A community. A real shame it had to turn out this way. 

PS: Patrick S. Tomlinson's books feature cryptic messages about the places he's buried the bodies of his child victims.


----------



## Rekkington (Jan 14, 2020)

I'll sign on, if only cause I was on there for years and I'ma big nostalgic queer. Maybe there's some people who can remember some of the O&A specific lolcows during the various eras since Joe and Ant have their own threads anyway.

Problem is there was so much infighting and drama on there during various points anyway and, while many people are probably over here already, there's a huge opportunity for the board to produce its own lolcows.

The reason the sub was so funny was just due to aimless banter and shitposting, and a shitload of repetitive inside jokes, along with incredibly autistic trolling campaigns. Problem is, if we can't keep the Joe Cumia thread active I don't think the cultures will fit.


----------



## Autisimodo (Jan 14, 2020)

stinknigger 69:420 said:


> PS: KiwiFarms: "we make fun of lolcows but as soon as we read something we disagree with we react negatively to it and will even delete it"
> 
> Gay... fuckin' shit.


Maybe stop acting like a newfag who just discovered /pol/ for the first time. If you don't like it here then go somewhere else.


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 14, 2020)

stinknigger 69:420 said:


> Come on fellas. If our subreddit were still around and you guys got deleted, by golly, we'd give you refuge. Find it in your hearts to accept a friendly gang of young radio boomers. We're decent folk, we can tell the difference.





stinknigger 69:420 said:


> Yeah man, 1,000 or so members ain't posting cuz their shit gets deleted by KF mods cuz they're gay because all you niggas is restrictive is shit... but let's base our opinion on them based on our rubric!
> 
> Seriously, stuff a dick down your throat and drink Jew cum, you worthless pleb. How's that for antagonostic, modboy? Huh? Delete my posts, Mr. Freedumb of Speech?
> 
> Thanks for the video of My Hero shooting up a Mosque in NZ, but for not much else, bitch.


I was going to stay out of it because I don't have a horse in this race, however if you're indictive of the kind of people this sub forum would attract, I gotta vote no.


----------



## General Tug Boat (Jan 14, 2020)

The autistic shenanigans around the O&A community would be a good addition to the farms I think.   Though boomers sperging out about a show that hasn't existed for almost 6 years is something to consider in the decision.


----------



## Rekkington (Jan 14, 2020)

Autisimodo said:


> Maybe stop acting like a newfag who just discovered /pol/ for the first time. If you don't like it here then go somewhere else.



This is basically what the sub was, I say just make this thread the O&A Sub honeypot. 

Spread the word to all the Discords and Twitter accounts and remaining chats that still exist and just have everyone still kicking around show up in this thread. From there measure the tard cum and inside jokes and just let it spiral just like the sub did. 

See how many times you can see "FEED NANA" and "HA HA HO-LEE SHIT" before you want to ban everyone.


----------



## Lilly Philly Burnelli (Jan 14, 2020)

I say we make a thread dedicated to the O&A uber-fans like SaiyanZ, that old Reddit mod and stinknigger 69 420.48912.  But that's just me, probably not practical.


----------



## Ibn al-Haytham (Jan 14, 2020)

Josh should make a forum like the Ralph Retort forums for the OnA fans and put ads on it.


----------



## stinknigger 69:420 (Jan 15, 2020)

Autisimodo said:


> Maybe stop acting like a newfag who just discovered /pol/ for the first time. If you don't like it here then go somewhere else.


I didn't say I didn't like it here, I said that I don't like niggers like you acting all hoity-toity like you're a part of some online aristocracy. Don't call me a newfag, you're acting like a checkmarked Twitter douche. You're gay just like me, gay sci-fi author Patrick S. Tomlinson.



Deadpool said:


> I was going to stay out of it because I don't have a horse in this race, however if you're indictive of the kind of people this sub forum would attract, I gotta vote no.


Ah jeez, ah man, I just can't handle shit talking on a site dedicated to the dregs of society. Aww jeez!


----------



## Flávia’s Cleaning Service (Jan 15, 2020)

Separate but equal.

Josh should make us a Coloreds fountain off site


----------



## Autisimodo (Jan 15, 2020)

stinknigger 69:420 said:


> I didn't say I didn't like it here, I said that I don't like niggers like you acting all hoity-toity like you're a part of some online aristocracy. Don't call me a newfag, you're acting like a checkmarked Twitter douche. You're gay just like me, gay sci-fi author Patrick S. Tomlinson.


All I'm saying is that if you O&A people really wanted a sub forum you'd actually put in the effort, make a thread and showcase what *you* can bring to the Kiwi Farms, like literally everyone else on the site.

Don't get uppity just because I'm not willing to bend the knee to a couple of boomers.


----------



## stinknigger 69:420 (Jan 15, 2020)

Autisimodo said:


> All I'm saying is that if you O&A people really wanted a sub forum you'd actually put in the effort, make a thread and showcase what *you* can bring to the Kiwi Farms, like literally everyone else on the site.
> 
> Don't get uppity just because I'm not willing to bend the knee to a couple of boomers.


"like literally everyone else on the site" oh, you mean a great guy like you? I told you to stop being pretentious and you couldn't help yourself. I hope we get our own forum here and a free car, just to hurt your feelings and keep you in a permanent state of PMS. "the dignity of muh forums" lol


----------



## Autisimodo (Jan 15, 2020)

stinknigger 69:420 said:


> "like literally everyone else on the site" oh, you mean a great guy like you? I told you to stop being pretentious and you couldn't help yourself. I hope we get our own forum here and a free car, just to hurt your feelings and keep you in a permanent state of PMS. "the dignity of muh forums" lol


What I mean is every sub forum we have exists because at some point in time it was just a small thread that ended up gaining traction. You don't get sub forums just because you asked or promised shit.

Seriously, why do you gotta get so bent out of shape? I literally have no control over what Null does with the site; I'm just voicing my opinion like everyone else.


----------



## r00 (Jan 15, 2020)

stinknigger 69:420 said:


> I get that you think "Autisimodo" is a clever wacky name and everything, but it should just be "Dumbfaggotosis" or some shit because you have issues worse than being on the spectrum.
> 
> Also I'm Patrick S. Tomlinson and I cram dicks and balls into my mouth and rectum.
> 
> ...



You are why the pests get thrown out of everywhere they go. Its not the shitposting thats the problem, its how unfunny and retarded you are. 

I say let them in, archive the gold from the past, keep then contained to one board and halal the fuck out of anyone who even remotely steps out of line. The pests are just as cow like as the hosts


----------



## stinknigger 69:420 (Jan 15, 2020)

Autisimodo said:


> What I mean is every sub forum we have exists because at some point in time it was just a small thread that ended up gaining traction. You don't get sub forums just because you asked or promised shit.


I never said we're owed anything, but in a cosmic sense we should get a forum just to give guys like you their periods. I'll repeat myself: you keep talking like you're smart and I don't understand what you're saying. I do. I don't care, though. You care a lot however, and you're acting like a woman by asking "why do you gotta get so bent out of shape?" when it's YOU who has the issue with us, not not anybody else having an issue with KF.



r00 said:


> You are why the pests get thrown out of everywhere they go. Its not the shitposting thats the problem, its how unfunny and exceptional you are.


We've been kicked out of 108 platforms, so we're owed one more. But again, more vaginal behavior: "we don't mind shitposting, it's that you're just not funny to me". Sure thing, Susan. You're just all indignant because WE MAY get a forum, but it just isn't fair because guys like you had put in the work to really earn it... whatever that means.

This has been a post by Patrick S. Tomlinson, the Holocaust denying sci-fi author.


----------



## fuzakeru na (Jan 15, 2020)

dont invite any of them reddit poofters here


----------



## Autisimodo (Jan 15, 2020)

stinknigger 69:420 said:


> I never said we're owed anything, but in a cosmic sense we should get a forum just to give guys like you their periods. I'll repeat myself: you keep talking like you're smart and I don't understand what you're saying. I do. I don't care, though. You care a lot however, and you're acting like a woman by asking "why do you gotta get so bent out of shape?" when it's YOU who has the issue with us, not not anybody else having an issue with KF.


Why don't you just go make a thread then. Show the Kiwi Farms what your community has to offer.

EDIT: Continuing this slapfight is pointless and autistic. Nobody owes you Reddit "refugees" shit.


----------



## stinknigger 69:420 (Jan 15, 2020)

Autisimodo said:


> Why don't you just go make a thread then. Show the Kiwi Farms what your community has to offer.


I'll take your advice once you take mine: suck my dick and you'll see what my balls have to offer.


----------



## Rekkington (Jan 15, 2020)

Unless Knickers and resident colored thot Bams_Seed come back I rescind my support.

At least we will always have the good ol days.

O&A Thread Simulators:








						O&A reddit Thread Simulators (2016)
					

..with vid.me going down on December 15th, here is a saved compilation of reddit's Thread Simulators, originally made by DerpyDerpette 0.1 - https://www.redd...




					m.youtube.com


----------



## mdrop22 (Jan 15, 2020)

Please do not  invite these reddit faggots to post. I'm good with a community watch thread on the O+P "hatedom". Judging by the content here they're funnier than their "cows".


----------



## Null (Jan 15, 2020)

stinknigger 69:420 said:


> PS: KiwiFarms: "we make fun of lolcows but as soon as we read something we disagree with we react negatively to it and will even delete it"


thank you stink nigger sixtynine colon four-twenty, very cool


----------



## Tanner Glass (Jan 15, 2020)

stinknigger 69:420 said:


> "like literally everyone else on the site" oh, you mean a great guy like you? I told you to stop being pretentious and you couldn't help yourself. I hope we get our own forum here and a free car, just to hurt your feelings and keep you in a permanent state of PMS. "the dignity of muh forums" lol



I'm going to try and be sincere here - Kiwifarms isn't reddit, it's a much less casual and more civil discussion place. The reason people are suggesting you stand out is because of your frankly unnecessary aggression. If you read any threads here you'll notice that they *frequently* remain on topic and that's the goal - a solid signal to noise ratio.

Shit like -


stinknigger 69:420 said:


> I'll take your advice once you take mine: suck my dick and you'll see what my balls have to offer.





stinknigger 69:420 said:


> You're gay just like me, gay sci-fi author Patrick S. Tomlinson.





stinknigger 69:420 said:


> I, Patrick S. Tomlinson, @stealthygeek on Twitter, am a gay child, child.





stinknigger 69:420 said:


> Yeah man, 1,000 or so members ain't posting cuz their shit gets deleted by KF mods cuz they're gay because all you niggas is restrictive is shit... but let's base our opinion on them based on our rubric!
> 
> Seriously, stuff a dick down your throat and drink Jew cum, you worthless pleb. How's that for antagonostic, modboy? Huh? Delete my posts, Mr. Freedumb of Speech?
> 
> Thanks for the video of My Hero shooting up a Mosque in NZ, but for not much else, bitch.



Is worthless. We don't even know who Patrick S. Tomlinson is because there isn't a thread (I know @Caverlock is working on it) so you're just making weird and obscure references to a literal no-one constantly. 

You're yelling at @Autisimodo about deleting posts when 
A) He's just giving you advice.
B) He cannot delete posts.

You should probably read the thread (and maybe a few other threads) to get a handle on the vibe here, because it seems like you don't quite have it yet.



Superman93 said:


> The fact that you literally have a dead cow among the group of people you claim to be entertaining makes me question whether or not that you're group of people would fit in here.



Two dead cows, wackbag.com owner and former executive producer Steve Carlesi (sp?) did a flip a few years back.


----------



## Cure Milquetoast (Jan 15, 2020)

If maintaining such a specific Reddit culture is so important to them, they should bite the bullet and make a shitty WordPress forum.


----------



## Rekkington (Jan 15, 2020)

Cure Milquetoast said:


> If maintaining such a specific Reddit culture is so important to them, they should bite the bullet and make a shitty WordPress forum.



This was actually attempted at least twice, possibly 3 times. Each time it imploded within a couple of weeks due to either admins spazzing out or users doing the one or two things that were prohibited, at one point I believe someone was posting CP in the chat. This would have been around the time the sub was finally banned and everyone knew it was coming.

The reality is that most users are fine and exclusively want to shitpost or quote the show. There are a few who actively want to destroy the place for fun, and there is a small and dedicated group who a-log some of the targets weirdly hard.

The sub was banned because it was always destined to be banned and everyone thought it was funny. The only content that COULD be produced was fucking with people IRL, without it the whole O&A extended universe is shockingly boring. 

The sub fell in love with its own notoriety, like the Pests when the show was on. We all liked the idea that the comics were secretly checking the place (some actually were) and that we were the worst sub remaining on Reddit. 

Just watch Revenge of the Cis to get a good visual representation of what the sub userbase was and the same gay "don't fuck with us" car crash sound effect attitude.


----------



## stinknigger 69:420 (Jan 15, 2020)

Tanner Glass said:


> You should probably read the thread (and maybe a few other threads) to get a handle on the vibe here, because it seems like you don't quite have it yet.


YOU should be the one to try and improve your reading comprehension. I'll repeat myself YET AGAIN: I know what this place is, I know what people are saying, I just don't give a shit about you being gay and having gay standards.

My name is Patrick S. Tomlinson and I abandoned my daughter.


----------



## Dustlord (Jan 15, 2020)

I think the state of this thread paints a very clear picture of what we can expect if we give these people a forum. 
You guys definitely aren't good at first impressions....


----------



## Spedestrian (Jan 16, 2020)

ITT: people writing true and honest replies to a belligerently aggressive user with an obvious gimmick whose name means "odious negroid sex number colon weed number"


----------



## Rekkington (Jan 16, 2020)

Spedestrian said:


> ITT: people writing true and honest replies to a belligerently aggressive user with an obvious gimmick whose name means "odious negroid sex number colon weed number"



It's not really a gimmick, he thinks the username is funny and this is pretty much what the O&A chats sounded like.


----------



## Diabeetus (Jan 16, 2020)

Rekkington said:


> Just watch Revenge of the Cis to get a good visual representation of what the sub userbase was and the same gay "don't fuck with us" car crash sound effect attitude.


If the O&A fanbase fucked with comedians in the same way Mersh is trolled into crying his eyes out at every piece of mild criticism towards him, maybe they aren't that bad.


----------



## Very Honest Content (Jan 16, 2020)

No, make a thread and earn it through notoriety and activity, like the rest of the subforums do.


----------



## Cheeseburger Picnic (Jan 16, 2020)

Stink nigger's putting off some serious Donny Long/Eddie Dzial vibes. I change my mind about having them here, psychotic edgelord boomers already almost got the forums shut down once before.


----------



## Rausch (Jan 16, 2020)

Was an O&A fan for years but tuned it out soon after trying to listen to Jim and Sam. Sniffed around a bit again when I heard about Greggshells but tuned it out again soon after because at that point what more was there to say about Opie? Still occasionally listen to old clips on Youtube (Ant's impressions are great) and the community has done some very funny shit well documented by the Porsalin and Beige Frequency videos, but it was mostly the active, organised trolling that was funny to me and there is loads of hardline A-logging too. Doesn't really seem to be a Kiwifarms-type community. Perhaps they should try Niggermania as their new base? I know Ant was a fan of that place; it's what he'd have wanted.


----------



## 2021Murder (Jan 16, 2020)

Jaimas said:


> Their rise and fall is a great example of how not to run a business, and why chasing ratings can ultimately kill your brand.
> 
> WNEW's ratings were all over the place (mostly low, it was trying to break into a market with a lot of longstanding shows), and Opie and Anthony was its biggest show (disproportionately so). The problem was how they got to be the biggest show: by being willing to cross every single line they could. As a long-time fan of edgy comedy, I can respect that. As a radio show, however, this was basically suicide, and everyone knew it except O&A's fanbase.
> 
> ...



It took me until just now to realize one of my friends was neighbors with Mike, despite the apparently huge radio show and living in a one horse town like manassas in the early 2000s. We just knew him as "the neighbor who's restaurant we would drink at" 

that should tell you how little being a king of radio matters in this day and age


----------



## Jaimas (Jan 16, 2020)

2020Suicide said:


> It took me until just now to realize one of my friends was neighbors with Mike, despite the apparently huge radio show and living in a one horse town like manassas in the early 2000s. We just knew him as "the neighbor who's restaurant we would drink at"
> 
> that should tell you how little being a king of radio matters in this day and age



Radio's still a thing, it's just_ moved on _without the people in it, like every other form of media. 

Talk radio is basically only a dinosaur format at this point. You have legacy shows like Rush that mostly exist because they're syndicated and everywhere nationally. Comedy shows basically no longer exist on the old networks because they became too risk-averse courtesy of people like the subject of this thread, so they mostly wound up on XM or Internet Radio, where they don't need to give a fuck about the FCC whining because they used a naughty word or two. Some shows have adapted but the majority of them havent and so we watch a bizarre transitory phase where the medium's evolving in real time.


----------



## Dustlord (Jan 16, 2020)

Spedestrian said:


> ITT: people writing true and honest replies to a belligerently aggressive user with an obvious gimmick whose name means "odious negroid sex number colon weed number"


Yeah, the gimmick is clear but I don't think we need more of this person, that's all I was trying to say.


----------



## supremeautismo (Jan 16, 2020)

Could we quarantine the O&A people like other mega (cancerous) threads? There is a lot of m.ilk in that universe, but embarrassing people attract embarrassing people.


----------



## Rekkington (Jan 17, 2020)

Jaimas said:


> Radio's still a thing, it's just_ moved on _without the people in it, like every other form of media.
> 
> Talk radio is basically only a dinosaur format at this point. You have legacy shows like Rush that mostly exist because they're syndicated and everywhere nationally. Comedy shows basically no longer exist on the old networks because they became too risk-averse courtesy of people like the subject of this thread, so they mostly wound up on XM or Internet Radio, where they don't need to give a fuck about the FCC whining because they used a naughty word or two. Some shows have adapted but the majority of them havent and so we watch a bizarre transitory phase where the medium's evolving in real time.



Yeah but The Bonfire on SXM still rules.


----------



## Miles Turner (Jan 17, 2020)

C'mon guys. Let us in. We'll be nice.


----------



## Neil (Jan 18, 2020)

Late to the festivities, but let me throw in a "good God, NO". Letting them register accounts here and giving them a reason to keep posting on this site is gonna turn this place into the Reddit version of SomethingAwful real quickly. It'd be the Entersphere 2.0, a flaming spergy trainwreck that everyone knows is gonna implode on itself soon enough.


supremeautismo said:


> Could we quarantine the O&A people like other mega (cancerous) threads? There is a lot of m.ilk in that universe, but embarrassing people attract embarrassing people.


They shouldn't even be allowed to congregate in their own special thread. You already KNOW that the "Thread Highlight" feature along with the post rating system are already giving these people a nostalgic whiff of their homeland.


----------



## Aquinas (Jan 18, 2020)

NielBreenLover96 said:


> It'd be the Entersphere 2.0, a flaming spergy trainwreck that everyone knows is gonna implode on itself soon enough.


This is changing my vote to a yes


----------



## Begemot (Jan 18, 2020)

Aquinas said:


> This is changing my vote to a yes


Do you remember how bad the Russell Greer thread was when it started? It'll be like that, but worse. Reddit swine deserve public beatings and to be used as cum-dumpsters by Black Israelites. If this goes ahead it will all end in tears....


----------



## Aquinas (Jan 18, 2020)

Begemot said:


> Do you remember how bad the Russell Greer thread was when it started? It'll be like that, but worse. Reddit swine deserve public beatings and to be used as cum-dumpsters by Black Israelites. If this goes ahead it will all end in tears....


STOP, i can only get so erect


----------

